# [ 2019 ] Resale wait times?



## bendadin

What are the recent times for transfers? I know what they say but how is it really going?


----------



## littlestar

Mine took 12 weeks to transfer.


----------



## dgalati

bendadin said:


> What are the recent times for transfers? I know what they say but how is it really going?


 I have 2  In process right now 1 selling 1 buying, Will let you know how they both work out.


----------



## WingRider

I purchased 3 CWA contracts in mid May via Ebay.  We mailed the signed/notarized closing documents for contract 1 back to Wyndham on 6/18.  Per my last conversation with someone in the Title Dept, that contract was submitted for final transfer on 6/24.  It transferred on 8/21, ~8 weeks later.  Closing docs for contracts 2 and 3 were submitted for final transfer on 7/1.  I'm still waiting for them to transfer; expecting it to occur at any time.


----------



## bendadin

WingRider said:


> I purchased 3 CWA contracts in mid May via Ebay.  We mailed the signed/notarized closing documents for contract 1 back to Wyndham on 6/18.  Per my last conversation with someone in the Title Dept, that contract was submitted for final transfer on 6/24.  It transferred on 8/21, ~8 weeks later.  Closing docs for contracts 2 and 3 were submitted for final transfer on 7/1.  I'm still waiting for them to transfer; expecting it to occur at any time.



So how long did your closing company take to submit the first paperwork to Wyndham? So as far as I can figure, you have to have your closing documents in and then Wyndham needs to send the assignment and assumption agreement and then after that goes back in they will start the transfer proceedings. So how long did it take for Wyndham to send the A&A?


----------



## WingRider

The contract that transferred:  I won the EBay auction on 5/16. Received the closing docs from Wyndham on 6/18. Mailed them (signed/notarized) back the next day. I assume the seller returned theirs promptly because Wyndham states they had everything on 6/24.


----------



## bendadin

Interesting.

I have an A&A going out and they are telling me that it will take 10-12 weeks for the A&A to be sent out and another 10-12 weeks after it is returned to them. That being said, I ordered two estoppels and they told me 10 business days. I received them the next day.


----------



## dgalati

bendadin said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I have an A&A going out and they are telling me that it will take 10-12 weeks for the A&A to be sent out and another 10-12 weeks after it is returned to them. That being said, I ordered two estoppels and they told me 10 business days. I received them the next day.


Standard answer from Wyndham is 10 days on receiving a estoppel letter. Wyndham can mail them USPS taking up to 10 days to deliver. if you request Wyndham will email the copy which is usually received in 1 or 2 days. I have had a few take longer but most are received the next day when requesting a emailed copy.


----------



## bobinmich

Bought and paid for 238k on dec 7th 2018, finally completed at the end of may 2019.  Long process.  bought on ebay.


----------



## dgalati

bobinmich said:


> Bought and paid for 238k on dec 7th 2018, finally completed at the end of may 2019.  Long process.  bought on ebay.


 Usually in the time frame you described Wyndham is at their slowest to transfer ownership. How long did it take to get Wyndham all necessary paper work or If it was a deeded ownership when did Wyndham receive the recorded deed and $299 resort transfer fee?


----------



## CruiseGuy

My most recent transfer just completed about a week ago. It took about 6 months once Wyndham had it. (I won the ebay bid in Nov last year, but the deed didn't get to Wyndham until sometime early this year.)  Not sure what the hold up really was. The reseller claims that Wyndham has been making resale transfers very slow and difficult for a few smaller sellers right now, and that supposedly they plan to continue with slowing down resale transfers across the board going forward. I don't know if this is true, but it's what the reseller claimed, and I have heard similar rumblings from some other owners as well. I never had an experience like this with my other resale contracts.


----------



## bendadin

CruiseGuy said:


> My most recent transfer just completed about a week ago. It took about 6 months once Wyndham had it. (I won the ebay bid in Nov last year, but the dead didn't get to Wynham until sometime early this year.)  Not sure what the hold up really was. The reseller claims that Wyndham has been making resale transfers very slow and difficult for a few smaller sellers right now, and that supposedly they plan to continue with slowing down resale transfers across the board going forward. I don't know if this is true, but it's what the reseller claimed, and I have heard similar rumblings from some other owners as well. I never had an experience like this with my other resale contracts.



Who was the reseller? I've heard that about Missouri companies.


----------



## CruiseGuy

It was Vacation Properties for Less out of Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## Richelle

I am in the process of transferring one out.  Today is week 11 (they received the paperwork and deed on 6/24).  They finally agreed to put a rush on it.  Said to call back in 7-10 days for a status.


----------



## TheHolleys87

My family had a gratuitous transfer - actually not a transfer but instead just removing my dad’s name from a deed and leaving my brother & SIL - all paperwork sent to Wyndham in February. Transfer not completed by Wyndham until early August!


----------



## Rolltydr

Richelle said:


> I am in the process of transferring one out.  Today is week 11 (they received the paperwork and deed on 6/24).  They finally agreed to put a rush on it.  Said to call back in 7-10 days for a status.


I’m in the process of buying two and the signed purchasing agreement etc. were sent to LT Transfers today. I’ve already received an email from them saying with their current workload, it will take them 3-4 weeks to complete all the transfer documents. Add Wyndham’s time to complete the transfer and I’m guessing January, possibly later before I see the points.


----------



## dgalati

Rolltydr said:


> I’m in the process of buying two and the signed purchasing agreement etc. were sent to LT Transfers today. I’ve already received an email from them saying with their current workload, it will take them 3-4 weeks to complete all the transfer documents. Add Wyndham’s time to complete the transfer and I’m guessing January, possibly later before I see the points.


If it is a deeded ownership once Wyndham receives the recorded deed and $299 transfer fee it is taking 10-12 weeks for Wyndham to transfer it internally. That's if no mistakes were made preparing or notarizing the recorded deed.


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> I’m in the process of buying two and the signed purchasing agreement etc. were sent to LT Transfers today. I’ve already received an email from them saying with their current workload, it will take them 3-4 weeks to complete all the transfer documents. Add Wyndham’s time to complete the transfer and I’m guessing January, possibly later before I see the points.


LT Transfers is handling mine as well.  As far as I can tell, they did everything right.  Wyndham got the paperwork and deed on 6/24, and the deed passed Wyndham's deed review process on 7/16.


----------



## bendadin

Richelle said:


> LT Transfers is handling mine as well.  As far as I can tell, they did everything right.  Wyndham got the paperwork and deed on 6/24, and the deed passed Wyndham's deed review process on 7/16.



So what is this extra step?

It used to be you paid them $299 and they transferred the account. Then CWA and the A&A step dropped in. Now it is this "approval" stage.


----------



## Braindead

Richelle said:


> LT Transfers is handling mine as well.  As far as I can tell, they did everything right.  Wyndham got the paperwork and deed on 6/24, and the deed passed Wyndham's deed review process on 7/16.





bendadin said:


> So what is this extra step?
> 
> It used to be you paid them $299 and they transferred the account. Then CWA and the A&A step dropped in. Now it is this "approval" stage.


A Title Services rep told me that the deed [contract] review in Richelle post is legal.
All transfers now go through Legal Division review first before Title Services starts the actual transfer as in the past. I believe the main focus of the Legal Department extra step is to stop any backdoor VIP arrangements as they scrutinize the contract ownership history along with clearing any deed filing being correct.  In Richelles example 6/24 to 7/16 was the timeframe it took for the Legal Department review before handing the actual transfer off to Title Services


----------



## bendadin

Braindead said:


> A Title Services rep told me that the deed [contract] review in Richelle post is legal.
> All transfers now go through Legal Division review first before Title Services starts the actual transfer as in the past. I believe the main focus of the Legal Department extra step is to stop any backdoor VIP arrangements as they scrutinize the contract ownership history along with clearing any deed filing being correct.  In Richelles example 6/24 to 7/16 was the timeframe it took for the Legal Department review before handing the actual transfer off to Title Services



But when they approved one of my resales, it seemed to have reset the clock. Paperwork that had been received in January was approved and then put back at the end of the line. Of course I had other issues in the way, but that was their story.


----------



## Braindead

bendadin said:


> But when they approved one of my resales, it seemed to have reset the clock. Paperwork that had been received in January was approved and then put back at the end of the line. Of course I had other issues in the way, but that was their story.


Correct you get inline for Legal Department review, then you get in a new line with Title Services 
That’s why Richelle reports two dates on the transfer process


----------



## dgalati

bendadin said:


> So what is this extra step?
> 
> It used to be Then CWA and the A&A step dropped in. Now it is this "approval" stage.


Nothing has changed for deeded ownership transfers. You send a recorded deed with a check for $299, Wyndham then transfers the ownership internally.
Deeded ownership: It is as follows Once Wyndham received A recorded deed and the $299 resort transfer fee. 
1) Received all paper work and transfer fee
2) In process or being reviewed
3) Approved or waiting to be transfered.
And the last one which puts everything back to step one with Transfer company preparing a corrected deed for recording and sending back to Wyndham to start the clock over again from Wyndhams side.
4) Deed rejected and sent back to be corrected and rerecorded

Time frame has always varied some I have had some transfer in less then 4 weeks others took over 6 months.


----------



## dgalati

Braindead said:


> Correct you get inline for Legal Department review, then you get in a new line with Title Services
> That’s why Richelle reports two dates on the transfer process


If you have a contact in title they can move it along faster or hold it up if needed also. It also helps if Wyndham is the buyer then everything moves at warp speed.


----------



## Rolltydr

Richelle said:


> LT Transfers is handling mine as well.  As far as I can tell, they did everything right.  Wyndham got the paperwork and deed on 6/24, and the deed passed Wyndham's deed review process on 7/16.


Since this is my first resale purchase, would you mind briefly listing Wyndham’s internal process so I know what to expect? I just mean the steps they go through, not an estimated timeline.


----------



## dgalati

Rolltydr said:


> Since this is my first resale purchase, would you mind briefly listing Wyndham’s internal process so I know what to expect? I just mean the steps they go through, not an estimated timeline.





dgalati said:


> Deeded ownership: It is as follows Once Wyndham received A recorded deed and the $299 resort transfer fee.
> 1) Received all paper work and transfer fee
> 2) In process or being reviewed
> 3) Approved or waiting to be transfered.
> And the last one which puts everything back to step one with Transfer company preparing a corrected deed for recording and sending back to Wyndham to start the clock over again from Wyndhams side.
> 4) Deed rejected and sent back to be corrected and rerecorded
> 
> Time frame has always varied some I have had some transfer in less then 4 weeks others took over 6 months.


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> Since this is my first resale purchase, would you mind briefly listing Wyndham’s internal process so I know what to expect? I just mean the steps they go through, not an estimated timeline.



Dgalati pretty much summarized it. Mine is on step 3 at the moment. Usually the deed rejection happens at step 2 though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> Dgalati pretty much summarized it. Mine is on step 3 at the moment. Usually the deed rejection happens at step 2 though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct on deed rejection at #2


----------



## Rolltydr

Richelle said:


> Dgalati pretty much summarized it. Mine is on step 3 at the moment. Usually the deed rejection happens at step 2 though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks to both of you. I got sidetracked and didn’t notice his post. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati

Rolltydr said:


> Thanks to both of you. I got sidetracked and didn’t notice his post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati

No problem I'm glad you found the information helpfull.


----------



## Richelle

FINALLY!  Resale transferred to new owner.  Just two days shy of the 12 week mark.  There was no mention of anything causing a delay during Wyndham’s part of the process, so as far as I can tell, LT Transfers did everything right.


----------



## bendadin

I just received A&A for a CWA contract that I gave away. So when I called in today to ask a different question, they told me not to freak out when my account went negative so they absolutely know that there is a transaction in the works corresponding with the date that they mailed out the A&A.


----------



## dgalati

bendadin said:


> I just received A&A for a CWA contract that I gave away. So when I called in today to ask a different question, they told me not to freak out when my account went negative so they absolutely know that there is a transaction in the works corresponding with the date that they mailed out the A&A.


Hmmm negative account balance?


----------



## bendadin

dgalati said:


> Hmmm negative account balance?



Yes but they also know that I have contracts coming in that will cover it AND they said that they wouldn't be canceling my reservations. I was prepared though, so I have almost a million 2019 points sitting in reservations at the end of the year that they can cancel.


----------



## Richelle

Wonder how long it will take them to add the Margaritaville I got to my account.  We are at week 8.  There is no deed to review, so hopefully that will speed things up.  I want to roll them over to next year.  Otherwise, between that and the Canterbury resale that's in the works as well, I'll have a ton of points to rent out.


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> Wonder how long it will take them to add the Margaritaville I got to my account.  We are at week 8.  There is no deed to review, so hopefully that will speed things up.  I want to roll them over to next year.  Otherwise, between that and the Canterbury resale that's in the works as well, I'll have a ton of points to rent out.


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Ecelso

I am curious when I hear people having lots points and renting. Are many of you into this to make a profit? I just bought 413k PCB resale to vacation with my family. and I am still waiting for the transfer to complete - I think I am on step 3. Anyway, when I read how some of you rent out, I feel like I have lots to learn on the rental market. Can someone please enlighten me and and set me straight. Can I use my TS to make profit?


----------



## Richelle

Ecelso said:


> I am curious when I hear people having lots points and renting. Are many of you into this to make a profit? I just bought 413k PCB resale to vacation with my family. and I am still waiting for the transfer to complete - I think I am on step 3. Anyway, when I read how some of you rent out, I feel like I have lots to learn on the rental market. Can someone please enlighten me and and set me straight. Can I use my TS to make profit?



When I rent, I rent at cost.  So if I have 300,000 points, my fees on those would be about $1,500.  I'd rent 100,000 for $500 plus a 2.9% paypal fee.  I don't charge for the guest certificate because I get 10, and use maybe one a year for myself, so the other 9 would go to waste.  When I make a short term reservation, I get a 35% discount.  If it's within my upgrade window, I give them the upgrade if I can.  I could charge more, but I don't.  Many do what I do, and rent at whatever their costs are.  So you are competing with people like me, who do not need to make a profit.  If you are not VIP, you have to charge more, because you are charging the full point value.  So competing with VIPs is difficult.  People who make a living off renting timeshares, often work with more than one timeshare system.  

Also, people don't always like renting from someone without a reputation.  I participate in Facebook groups a lot, so many have seen my contributions.  I don't rent often, but when I do, it's not difficult to find someone who will rent from me.  Especially when I offer $5 per 1,000 points.  I got a guy a one-bedroom at Panama City Beach for a long weekend during prime season.  Charged him $265 for the room and that included the paypal fee.  I originally booked a studio at a discount, and it got upgraded to a one-bedroom.  That guy was referred to me by someone who has seen my posts on Facebook.  I didn't have to seek him out.  Obviously he was very happy with the deal, and I made my money back on those points I couldn't use.

So, in a nutshell, it's not likely you will make much of a profit.  There is too much competition out there like me, that do not need to make a profit.


----------



## bendadin

Richelle said:


> Wonder how long it will take them to add the Margaritaville I got to my account.  We are at week 8.  There is no deed to review, so hopefully that will speed things up.  I want to roll them over to next year.  Otherwise, between that and the Canterbury resale that's in the works as well, I'll have a ton of points to rent out.



Isn't there at least A&A on Margaritaville?


----------



## Richelle

bendadin said:


> Isn't there at least A&A on Margaritaville?



There is and they got it around 7/17. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin

Richelle said:


> There is and they got it around 7/17.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think that they say 8-10 weeks so you should be in the ballpark.


----------



## Richelle

bendadin said:


> I think that they say 8-10 weeks so you should be in the ballpark.



10 weeks would put me a few days shy of my deadline so that would work for me. I had to roll my points forward, so I could make a reservation with my credit pool points that will expire in February. I will have to spend another $39 fee to roll the Margaritaville points forward but I just received $400 for a reservation I made using credit pool points. It works out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecelso

Richelle said:


> When I rent, I rent at cost.  So if I have 300,000 points, my fees on those would be about $1,500.  I'd rent 100,000 for $500 plus a 2.9% paypal fee.  I don't charge for the guest certificate because I get 10, and use maybe one a year for myself, so the other 9 would go to waste.  When I make a short term reservation, I get a 35% discount.  If it's within my upgrade window, I give them the upgrade if I can.  I could charge more, but I don't.  Many do what I do, and rent at whatever their costs are.  So you are competing with people like me, who do not need to make a profit.  If you are not VIP, you have to charge more, because you are charging the full point value.  So competing with VIPs is difficult.  People who make a living off renting timeshares, often work with more than one timeshare system.
> 
> Also, people don't always like renting from someone without a reputation.  I participate in Facebook groups a lot, so many have seen my contributions.  I don't rent often, but when I do, it's not difficult to find someone who will rent from me.  Especially when I offer $5 per 1,000 points.  I got a guy a one-bedroom at Panama City Beach for a long weekend during prime season.  Charged him $265 for the room and that included the paypal fee.  I originally booked a studio at a discount, and it got upgraded to a one-bedroom.  That guy was referred to me by someone who has seen my posts on Facebook.  I didn't have to seek him out.  Obviously he was very happy with the deal, and I made my money back on those points I couldn't use.
> 
> So, in a nutshell, it's not likely you will make much of a profit.  There is too much competition out there like me, that do not need to make a profit.



Thank you for the thorough explanation. This helps my understanding with rentals and I am happy with my personal points. 

Summary for successful rental:
1. More ROI when VIP. 2. Word of mouth rep is main driver 3. Lots of competition from VIP not looking to profit 4. For profit in rentals TS is best to explore multiple systems.

Another realization: I should have probably looked into rental from VIP before buying a TS even if resales. Seems like there are many VIP looking to rent to make some MF payback.


----------



## Richelle

Ecelso said:


> Thank you for the thorough explanation. This helps my understanding with rentals and I am happy with my personal points.
> 
> Summary for successful rental:
> 1. More ROI when VIP. 2. Word of mouth rep is main driver 3. Lots of competition from VIP not looking to profit 4. For profit in rentals TS is best to explore multiple systems.
> 
> Another realization: I should have probably looked into rental from VIP before buying a TS even if resales. Seems like there are many VIP looking to rent to make some MF payback.



There are a lot. I just received $400 for a reservation I made with credit pool points that will expire in a few months. $5 per 1,000. I probably could have gotten away with a little more, but they will come back the next time they want to rent. Eventually I can push it to $6 per 1,000 and make a tiny profit. I don’t need or want to pursue a for profit business. One or two here and there are fine with me. Easier to manage a couple reservations. People who do it to make a profit have to manage dozens of reservations and questions from dozens of renters. Then you have the people that are unhappy with the accommodations and try to get their money back. Too much stress for me. These guys know I don’t do refunds and that the quality of the accommodations are out of my hands. As long as I give them what they want, at a reasonable price, they are happy. I get money towards my maintenance fees, so I’m happy too. 

Basically, get the timeshare to enjoy it. Not rent it out. There are some benefits to owning. For starters, like I mentioned, I don’t give out refunds. Many who rent don’t give refunds either. So if I was renting from someone and needed to change my plans, I couldn’t without losing my money.  If I’m lucky, the person who I rent from will book me something else with those points, but they’ll likely charge me for the guest certificate. Our plans do change from time to time and I like being able to change my plans up to 15 days out without losing anything. Another benefit is you’re not relying on a stranger. Often times, people rent because they need the money to make loan or maintenance fee payments. If they are struggling to make those payments, you run the risk of them stopping altogether, and the reservation gets canceled. You lose your reservation and money. Don’t expect them to pay you back that money if they cannot afford to keep up with payments. If Wyndham’s system screws up or the cancellation email ends up on your junk folder where you do not see it, you might end up showing up at the check in counter, only to find out you don’t have a place to sleep. That would be my biggest fear, which is why I call two weeks out to verify they still have the reservation. 

Finally, there are scam artists out there. They could take your money and hold the reservation until 15 days out and cancel it. Then disappear and you cannot get your money back. That’s worse case scenario, but it could happen. PayPal doesn’t offer much protection on timeshare rentals. There is some debate on if it’s against the rules to use PayPal for timeshare rentals. If they determine it is against the rules, you get zero protection. 


Owning does have its benefits. Obviously you have maintenance fees to pay every month, but I’m ok with that because I have control over my reservations and don’t have to worry about getting scammed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

Richelle said:


> FINALLY!  Resale transferred to new owner.  Just two days shy of the 12 week mark.  There was no mention of anything causing a delay during Wyndham’s part of the process, so as far as I can tell, LT Transfers did everything right.



Not sure if you will know this, but have the points been deposited in the new owners account or does that still take more time for Wyndham to complete?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> Not sure if you will know this, but have the points been deposited in the new owners account or does that still take more time for Wyndham to complete?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I emailed the new owner to let her know it’s off my account. I have not heard back from her. I assume it’s instant but you never know. I’ll post when I hear back from her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> I emailed the new owner to let her know it’s off my account. I have not heard back from her. I assume it’s instant but you never know. I’ll post when I hear back from her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it leaves your account its in her account, from past experience.


----------



## dgalati

Rolltydr said:


> Not sure if you will know this, but have the points been deposited in the new owners account or does that still take more time for Wyndham to complete?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Points are in account day it shows in New owner account. If they are not there call Wyndham and file a case.


----------



## Richelle

dgalati said:


> Points are in account day it shows in New owner account. If they are not there call Wyndham and file a case.



I think what they were asking, is if there is a gap in time between the time it disappears from my account to the time it lands on their account.  That I am not sure of.  I don't think so, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> I think what they were asking, is if there is a gap in time between the time it disappears from my account to the time it lands on their account.  That I am not sure of.  I don't think so, but I don't know for sure.


No gap incoming or out going. Ownership shows same time it is gone as is the points are usually there or gone.


----------



## Rolltydr

Richelle said:


> I think what they were asking, is if there is a gap in time between the time it disappears from my account to the time it lands on their account.  That I am not sure of.  I don't think so, but I don't know for sure.



That’s right, Richelle. I seem to remember reading some posts at various times of people complaining that Wyndham had transferred the deeds but the points still weren’t showing in their accounts. Maybe I’m wrong about that but I don’t think so. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> That’s right, Richelle. I seem to remember reading some posts at various times of people complaining that Wyndham had transferred the deeds but the points still weren’t showing in their accounts. Maybe I’m wrong about that but I don’t think so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I know there are instances where points don't show up, but that could be because the orginal owner used them all or a system glitch.  I think by design though, it's supposed to happen instantly.


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> I know there are instances where points don't show up, but that could be because the orginal owner used them all or a system glitch.  I think by design though, it's supposed to happen instantly.


Wyndhams new system is a work in progress still. No where do they have a clear cut explanation of what will happen on a private sale or transfer. Estopple or Ownership letter clearly states use year to be aligned, points that will transfer depends on current owners avalable points and existing reservations can be canceled. A few weeks back Wyndham told me all points will transfer to new owner. Thats even if no points are available for use and no reservations are available to cancel.


----------



## Richelle

dgalati said:


> Wyndhams new system is a work in progress still. No where do they have a clear cut explanation of what will happen on a private sale or transfer. Estopple or Ownership letter clearly states use year to be aligned, points that will transfer depends on current owners avalable points and existing reservations can be canceled. A few weeks back Wyndham told me all points will transfer to new owner. Thats even if no points are available for use and no reservations are available to cancel.



Thankfully they didn't cancel any of my reservations.  I was worried because the estoppel said I had 168,000 available of 308,000 for the next 3 years.  All points were available, for all years, so I am not sure where they got the 168,000 points from.  I was worried they would start canceling reservations, thinking I only had 168,000 points available.  Glad that whole ordeal is over with.  I should have just given it back to Ovations.  Would have saved me four months of maintenance fees.


----------



## Richelle

The Margaritaville contract hit my account today. A couple days over the 10 week mark. Apparently the use year starts October 1, so I couldn’t roll this years points forward, but I did throw them into RCI. Better then letting them disappear and they were paid for by the previous owner. This is my second free contract from Timeshare Nation. Both went flawlessly. I did answer a one of two questions that I had about Margaritaville ownership...

1. I am VIPG and can book Margaritaville 8 months out. My question was, since I’m am a a Margaritaville owner, and can book 10 months out, can I combine them with my non-Margaritaville points?  The answer is no for any reservations made more then 8 months from check in. For reservations made more then 8 months out, I can only use the 120,000 Margaritaville points I have. 

The second question I had is, supposedly they hold back up to 50% of Margaritaville inventory for only Margaritaville owners. Hitchhiker71 and I compared inventory and they looked the same. So either they don’t hold it back or all the Margaritaville inventory that was held back is already booked. Or perhaps both are available and we cannot tell the difference. Until I see something a non-Margaritaville owner does not see, that question will remain unanswered and unproven. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle

Canterbury and Bay Club are still in the works. Wyndham received paperwork around 8/12 for Canterbury.   Bay Club transfer is completed on  the VRI side, paperwork sent to Wyndham and should be there soon. Canterbury should be done by end of next month or early November. Bay club will probably be done around December. Looks like I will have about 285,000 points to deposit or rent out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin

Richelle said:


> The Margaritaville contract hit my account today. A couple days over the 10 week mark. Apparently the use year starts October 1, so I couldn’t roll this years points forward, but I did throw them into RCI. Better then letting them disappear and they were paid for by the previous owner. This is my second free contract from Timeshare Nation. Both went flawlessly. I did answer a one of two questions that I had about Margaritaville ownership...
> 
> 1. I am VIPG and can book Margaritaville 8 months out. My question was, since I’m am a a Margaritaville owner, and can book 10 months out, can I combine them with my non-Margaritaville points?  The answer is no for any reservations made more then 8 months from check in. For reservations made more then 8 months out, I can only use the 120,000 Margaritaville points I have.
> 
> The second question I had is, supposedly they hold back up to 50% of Margaritaville inventory for only Margaritaville owners. Hitchhiker71 and I compared inventory and they looked the same. So either they don’t hold it back or all the Margaritaville inventory that was held back is already booked. Or perhaps both are available and we cannot tell the difference. Until I see something a non-Margaritaville owner does not see, that question will remain unanswered and unproven.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



10 weeks total or after A&A?


----------



## Richelle

bendadin said:


> 10 weeks total or after A&A?



10 weeks after A&A was delivered to Wyndham. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> The Margaritaville contract hit my account today. A couple days over the 10 week mark. Apparently the use year starts October 1, so I couldn’t roll this years points forward, but I did throw them into RCI. Better then letting them disappear and they were paid for by the previous owner. This is my second free contract from Timeshare Nation. Both went flawlessly. I did answer a one of two questions that I had about Margaritaville ownership...
> 
> 1. I am VIPG and can book Margaritaville 8 months out. My question was, since I’m am a a Margaritaville owner, and can book 10 months out, can I combine them with my non-Margaritaville points?  The answer is no for any reservations made more then 8 months from check in. For reservations made more then 8 months out, I can only use the 120,000 Margaritaville points I have.
> 
> The second question I had is, supposedly they hold back up to 50% of Margaritaville inventory for only Margaritaville owners. Hitchhiker71 and I compared inventory and they looked the same. So either they don’t hold it back or all the Margaritaville inventory that was held back is already booked. Or perhaps both are available and we cannot tell the difference. Until I see something a non-Margaritaville owner does not see, that question will remain unanswered and unproven.
> 
> On the Oct 1 use year. Realignment should happen the next day after showing up. Points you deposited into RCI would have been available until Dec 31 when realigned. Let me know when use year is aligned. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle

“Should be” are the keywords. Will do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> The Margaritaville contract hit my account today. A couple days over the 10 week mark. Apparently the use year starts October 1, so I couldn’t roll this years points forward, but I did throw them into RCI. Better then letting them disappear and they were paid for by the previous owner. This is my second free contract from Timeshare Nation. Both went flawlessly. I did answer a one of two questions that I had about Margaritaville ownership...
> 
> 1. I am VIPG and can book Margaritaville 8 months out. My question was, since I’m am a a Margaritaville owner, and can book 10 months out, can I combine them with my non-Margaritaville points?  The answer is no for any reservations made more then 8 months from check in. For reservations made more then 8 months out, I can only use the 120,000 Margaritaville points I have.
> 
> The second question I had is, supposedly they hold back up to 50% of Margaritaville inventory for only Margaritaville owners. Hitchhiker71 and I compared inventory and they looked the same. So either they don’t hold it back or all the Margaritaville inventory that was held back is already booked. Or perhaps both are available and we cannot tell the difference. Until I see something a non-Margaritaville owner does not see, that question will remain unanswered and unproven.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just had a deed show up in account this morning. Wyndham recieved the recorded deed and transfer fee $299 on 7/24. Called earlier this week on Monday and they said still under review and the current time frame for transfers was 12-14 weeks?


----------



## dgalati

dgalati said:


> Just had a deed show up in account this morning. Wyndham recieved the recorded deed and transfer fee $299 on 7/24. Called earlier this week on Monday and they said still under review and the current time frame for transfers was 12-14 weeks?


First time I had a deed transfer on a Saturday. Points history tab shows 9/28 transfering points to new owner.


----------



## bendadin

Richelle said:


> The Margaritaville contract hit my account today. A couple days over the 10 week mark. Apparently the use year starts October 1, so I couldn’t roll this years points forward, but I did throw them into RCI. Better then letting them disappear and they were paid for by the previous owner. This is my second free contract from Timeshare Nation. Both went flawlessly. I did answer a one of two questions that I had about Margaritaville ownership...
> 
> 1. I am VIPG and can book Margaritaville 8 months out. My question was, since I’m am a a Margaritaville owner, and can book 10 months out, can I combine them with my non-Margaritaville points?  The answer is no for any reservations made more then 8 months from check in. For reservations made more then 8 months out, I can only use the 120,000 Margaritaville points I have.
> 
> The second question I had is, supposedly they hold back up to 50% of Margaritaville inventory for only Margaritaville owners. Hitchhiker71 and I compared inventory and they looked the same. So either they don’t hold it back or all the Margaritaville inventory that was held back is already booked. Or perhaps both are available and we cannot tell the difference. Until I see something a non-Margaritaville owner does not see, that question will remain unanswered and unproven.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So when can PR book these units? 

Having been to Rio Mar and stayed in the 3 bedroom PR (which is very nice BTW,) we got the cabana as it is a PR amenity that goes with the room and not the person. At MVR and Clearwater, you get different color wristband watch keys to differentiate ownership. I had a lowly green band while ever single cabana person had a black one (which denoted PR.) When I talked to many of them, they were very clear that they booked VERY early and paid their full points for the reservation. (I came in with discounts and upgrades.) So do PR owners actually jump in line ahead of you for the premium units?

I can think of another reason but that would probably be pretty untraceable unless you kept track for a long period of time.


----------



## Braindead

bendadin said:


> So when can PR book these units?
> 
> Having been to Rio Mar and stayed in the 3 bedroom PR (which is very nice BTW,) we got the cabana as it is a PR amenity that goes with the room and not the person. At MVR and Clearwater, you get different color wristband watch keys to differentiate ownership. I had a lowly green band while ever single cabana person had a black one (which denoted PR.) When I talked to many of them, they were very clear that they booked VERY early and paid their full points for the reservation. (I came in with discounts and upgrades.) So do PR owners actually jump in line ahead of you for the premium units?
> 
> I can think of another reason but that would probably be pretty untraceable unless you kept track for a long period of time.


12 months like all PR resorts


----------



## bendadin

Braindead said:


> 12 months like all PR resorts



So we are really only talking about 4 resorts at the moment, with 2 being associate and 2 being PR. So MVC really only gets the jump on the two TN properties.


----------



## Richelle

bendadin said:


> So we are really only talking about 4 resorts at the moment, with 2 being associate and 2 being PR. So MVC really only gets the jump on the two TN properties.



Margaritaville owners can book their home resort 13 months out. They can book other Margaritaville resorts 11 months out (different then Club Wyndham).  Yes, PR gets a 1 month jump on Margaritaville owners not booking their home resort. However, PR owners can only book PR inventory 12 months out. If they want the regular inventory (maybe because the Margaritaville PR inventory is already taken), and they are not deeded at Margaritaville, they have to wait until 10 months. St. Thomas and Rio do not participate in RARP, so they cannot use that benefit to book 11 months out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle

Contract realignment shows today. Not a big deal. I was going to book RCI anyway, because we are giving a honeymoon as a wedding present. They want to go to England. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead

Richelle said:


> Contract realignment shows today. Not a big deal.


Did you get full 2019 points expiring December 31,2019??
Or did Wyndham rob you as one claims??


----------



## Richelle

Braindead said:


> Did you get full 2019 points expiring December 31,2019??
> Or did Wyndham rob you as one claims??



I got all of 2019. I was too quick and moved then to RCI because originally they would have expired on September 30th. It’s possible they could have disappeared after the realignment. Wyndham has screwed things up before.   I was going to make a reservation on RCI anyway, so it’s no big loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> I got all of 2019. I was too quick and moved then to RCI because originally they would have expired on September 30th. It’s possible they could have disappeared after the realignment. Wyndham has screwed things up before.   I was going to make a reservation on RCI anyway, so it’s no big loss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No proration on use year alignment is a loss of 3 months points. Oct 1st - Dec 31st no points to use and maintenance fees are being paid. Clearly a theft of someone's points and maintenance fees on points not available for use until 2020.


----------



## Braindead

dgalati said:


> No proration on use year alignment is a loss of 3 months points. Oct 1st - Dec 31st no points to use and maintenance fees are being paid. Clearly a theft of someone's points and maintenance fees on points not available for use until 2020.


What part of Richelles statement “I got all of 2019” do you not understand?
Wyndham could’ve sat on the transfer until October 1st then given Richelle full points from October 2 to December 31, 2019
The end result is the same in Richelles situation or do you want to claim I’m using Wyndham math?
Use year points go by the end date, whether it’s September 30 or December 31 we’re talking about 2019 use year points or is that to confusing for you like the Wyndham Sales Offices confuse & daze you? I’ve never left a sales office dazed & confused myself!!


----------



## dgalati

Braindead said:


> I’ve never left a sales office dazed & confused myself!!





Braindead said:


> No regrets at all!!
> We started out with resale after rescinding a direct purchase with Wyndham.
> 
> W


Why would anyone rescind if they never left a sales office dazed and confused?


----------



## Braindead

dgalati said:


> Why would anyone rescind if they never left a sales office dazed and confused?


I’ll say it again, I’ve never left a sales office dazed & confused!!
My wife noticed while we were signing the contract that it was for Royal Garden instead of Waikiki Beach Walk that we had toured.
We asked where Royal Garden was receiving an answer: just a couple blocks away & more modern showing us a couple of pictures.
We signed the contract telling the Wyndham rep we’d check Royal Garden out.

We left knowing exactly what we had purchased. 
That night I was checking online to see what I could find out about Royal Garden & TUG popped up on the search. 
After reading a little on TUG & finding resells available along with walking to Royal Garden the next morning we rescinded that day.
Thankfully Wyndham tried selling us Royal Garden instead of WBW or I wouldn’t of ever found TUG & resells.
I received the phone call a few days later trying to get us not to rescind. I replied that we felt they’d tried using a bait & switch tactic on us selling us Royal Garden when we toured WBW, also Royal Garden was never mentioned until my wife noticed it when we were signing.
They offered to switch our contract from Royal Garden to WBW, I replied it was too late that I’d found out about resells.


----------



## dgalati

Braindead said:


> I’ll say it again, I’ve never left a sales office dazed & confused!!
> My wife noticed while we were signing the contract that it was for Royal Garden instead of Waikiki Beach Walk that we had toured.
> We asked where Royal Garden was receiving an answer: just a couple blocks away & more modern showing us a couple of pictures.
> We signed the contract telling the Wyndham rep we’d check Royal Garden out.
> 
> We left knowing exactly what we had purchased.
> That night I was checking online to see what I could find out about Royal Garden & TUG popped up on the search.
> After reading a little on TUG & finding resells available along with walking to Royal Garden the next morning we rescinded that day.
> Thankfully Wyndham tried selling us Royal Garden instead of WBW or I wouldn’t of ever found TUG & resells.
> I received the phone call a few days later trying to get us not to rescind. I replied that we felt they’d tried using a bait & switch tactic on us selling us Royal Garden when we toured WBW, also Royal Garden was never mentioned until my wife noticed it when we were signing.
> They offered to switch our contract from Royal Garden to WBW, I replied it was too late that I’d found out about resells.


Sounds like you had a case of buyers remorse and bought something without fully doing your due diligence.  Good thing you found tug and resales. Rescinding & Buying resale on the cheap saved you thousands. I also like saving thousands and buying resale. Good to know we do have something in common. I also buy resale, saving thousands over a developer purchase.


----------



## Braindead

dgalati said:


> Sounds like you had a case of buyers remorse
> Good to know we do have something in common. I also buy resale, saving thousands over a developer purchase.


You quoted me saying I bought resells. If you didn’t know or understand that I own resell contracts besides developer contracts, you need to slow down reading post & understand what your reading before continuously posting inane post.

We’ve both mentioned resellers that we’ve purchased from.
I kinda think you’ve purchased from Sumday

We didn’t have buyers remorse but Wyndham should of had sellers remorse for not selling us what we toured with absolutely no mention of RG


----------



## dgalati

Your purchase was rescinded why? Wyndham pulling a fast one on you and changed the resort you thought you were purchasing at or you found tug and resales? Would you say this is a example of Wyndham helping owners like you have stated in previous posts or was this just daze and confuse as what happens  at most presentations?


----------



## Braindead

dgalati said:


> Wyndham pulling a fast one on you and changed the resort you thought you were purchasing at


Slloowww down & comprehend what you read. Wyndham didn’t pull a fast one on us, what part did you not understand that my wife caught RG before we signed the contract & left. If that didn’t happen I wouldn’t of been searching for info on RG finding TUG in the process. Do you understand that?


dgalati said:


> Would you say this is a example of Wyndham helping owners  like you have stated in previous posts or was is just daze and confuse as what happens  at most presentations?


I would say that when I received the call trying to get us not to rescind that Wyndham offered to help us while helping themselves also by offering to change the RG contract for a WBW contract.

Do I think Wyndham always helps owners? No!! Have I said that? No!! Do you understand those answers?
Do I think Wyndham helps owners at times? Yes!!

Do you think Wyndham ever helps owners?
You started to say yes ounce but then back peddled!!

What part of- we left knowing exactly what we purchased- did you not understand since your asking again?


----------



## dgalati

Dazed and confused is signing a contract to purchase knowing it was not the resort discussed. Add to it you found tug and resales then rescinded tells me you bought without doing your due diligence.  But you dissed many for buying on the cheap. Which you admit to doing when you buy resale.


----------



## Braindead

I’ve pointed out that some free resell contracts aren’t the best resell deals & it’s usually a better deal to pay more upfront maybe even paying thousands for low MF resell contracts when buying a resell contract.
If you call that “you dissed many for buying on the cheap”. I’ll plead Guilty & stand by math!!

This is pointless & I’m done. I know & understand what I’ve posted & what you’ve posted


----------



## dgalati

Braindead said:


> I’ve pointed out that some free resell contracts aren’t the best resell deals & it’s usually a better deal to pay more upfront maybe even paying thousands for low MF resell contracts when buying a resell contract.
> If you call that “you dissed many for buying on the cheap”. I’ll plead Guilty & stand by math!!
> 
> This is pointless & I’m done. I know & understand what I’ve posted


What works for you or me may not work for others.  Try to be respectful of others opinions even if you disagree. It may help others in a different financial position.


----------



## CCdad

Braindead said:


> What part of Richelles statement “I got all of 2019” do you not understand?
> Wyndham could’ve sat on the transfer until October 1st then given Richelle full points from October 2 to December 31, 2019
> The end result is the same in Richelles situation or do you want to claim I’m using Wyndham math?
> Use year points go by the end date, whether it’s September 30 or December 31 we’re talking about 2019 use year points or is that to confusing for you like the Wyndham Sales Offices confuse & daze you? I’ve never left a sales office dazed & confused myself!!



DGALATI was referring to the fact that Richelle's use year "when the contract transferred" (September 27) was Oct 1, 2018 to September 30, 2019.  When the contract re-alignment took place, the October 1 - December 31, 2018 points would've been "expired" once they were recharacterized as 2018 calendar use year points. But she'd already moved those points into RCI.  This may or may not have caused a negative balance in her account.

It has happened to me more than once - and yes - Wyndham took points that had been paid for as of the realignment date. (Between 25% - 75% of the use year points would've been taken and "expired" depending on the contract's use year that was added).  In my case, it was 75% recharacterized and then "expired" upon realignment.


----------



## dgalati

CCdad said:


> DGALATI was referring to the fact that Richelle's use year "when the contract transferred" (September 27) was Oct 1, 2018 to September 30, 2019.  When the contract re-alignment took place, the October 1 - December 31, 2018 points would've been "expired" once they were recharacterized as 2018 calendar use year points. But she'd already moved those points into RCI.  This may or may not have caused a negative balance in her account.
> 
> It has happened to me more than once - and yes - Wyndham took points that had been paid for as of the realignment date. (Between 25% - 75% of the use year points would've been taken and "expired" depending on the contract's use year that was added).  In my case, it was 75% recharacterized and then "expired" upon realignment.


Wyndham makes it right by letting you use the points that would have expired April 1st  until Dec 31st. No proration of points is only good for Wyndham.


----------



## Braindead

CCdad said:


> DGALATI was referring to the fact that Richelle's use year "when the contract transferred" (September 27) was Oct 1, 2018 to September 30, 2019.  When the contract re-alignment took place, the October 1 - December 31, 2018 points would've been "expired" once they were recharacterized as 2018 calendar use year points.


Your facts are wrong.
The last of any 2018 use year points expired on December 31, 2018.
Richelle received all 2019 points & the points are good from September 27, 2019 to December 31, 2019.
Full year points for 3 months 3 days of MFs, how is that robbing points from Richelle

If I was Wyndham I would start sitting on contracts until the use year points expire & then prorate the points. If Wyndham did that Richelle would’ve received 75% less points & then listen to you 2 cry about how long Transfers take.

We know the rules so be a knowledgeable buyer & adjust your purchase price.
We have two confirmed reports from Richelle & paxsarah that Wyndham transferred contracts into their accounts within a week or two of points expiring. It sounds like they’re happy while you two want to cry foul!!


----------



## Braindead

Should we as buyers reject points when Wyndham transfers contracts with full points even though the seller says there’s no current use year points??


----------



## dgalati

Points expiring Sept 31st are considered 2019 points, points that were to be issued Oct 1st are considered 2020 points and are pushed into a Jan 1st use year start. So by extending 2019 points for 3,6 or 9 months you feel  its fair that 3, 6 or 9 months of points are not prorated? It a huge benefit to Wyndham. I get your point if contract transferred 1 day after new use year start you still have use of 2019 points until the end of the year but when transfer takes place before use year end it is a loss of points plain and simple.  I have changed and adjusted my strategy knowing Wyndham has stopped the proration of points on a use year alignment. I Also know new policy is all points transfer to new owner even if last owner used current use year points creating a negative balance for seller.


----------



## Braindead

dgalati said:


> So by extending 2019 points for 3,6 or 9 months you feel  its fair that 3, 6 or 9 months of points are not prorated? It a huge benefit to Wyndham


Yes I think that is fair!
Whether it’s 3,6 or 9 months as long as the buyer is getting full 2019 points it’s more favorable to the new owner than Wyndham.
Wyndham is giving Richelle full points for the 2019 use year.
Richelle is better off with full points than even if Wyndham went back to July 1st & prorated points.
How is that a huge benefit to Wyndham?

Do you want points prorated for 3,6 or 9 months or full points for the use year in question ? Wyndham currently gives full points!!!!!!

Yes Wyndham is doing the new owner a favor & you don’t like that!!!!!!!


----------



## Braindead

Let me make it even simpler for you.
You buy a contract with a April 1, 2019 use year start, use year ends March 31, 2020
The contract transfers on May 1, 2019.

Wyndham realigns the use so it ends December 31, 2019 with full 2019 points.
Wyndham just backed up the current use year by 3 months. They didn’t extend it 9 months.

So do you want 75% percent of the use year points prorated ending December 31, 2019 or would you rather have 100% of the use year points ending on December 31, 2019? Wyndham currently gives the new owner 100% ending 31, 2019

Yes again Wyndham is doing the new owner a favor & you’d rather have Wyndham not do the new owner a favor!!!!!!!!


----------



## dgalati

Braindead said:


> Let me make it even simpler for you.
> You buy a contract with a April 1, 2019 use year start, use year ends March 31, 2020
> The contract transfers on May 1, 2019.
> 
> Wyndham realigns the use so it ends December 31, 2019 with full 2019 points.
> Wyndham just backed up the current use year by 3 months. They didn’t extend it 9 months.
> 
> So do you want 75% percent of the use year points prorated ending December 31, 2019 or would you rather have 100% of the use year points ending on December 31, 2019? Wyndham currently gives the new owner 100% ending 31, 2019
> 
> Yes again Wyndham is doing the new owner a favor & you’d rather have Wyndham not do the new owner a favor!!!!!!!!


Yes in this situation it works to new owners favor. When the new owner gets jacked is if deed is transferred before use year start. I compare your analogy of this being fair to Wyndham's new policy when buying a developer deed in July and points not being available until Jan 1st as reported by a few on TUG. New rules in place learn how to make them work to your benefit.


----------



## Richelle

I am not in the negative for 2019 if it matters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> I am not in the negative for 2019 if it matters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seller of points will be negative if they used current use year points. Buyer now receives all points even if seller has used all points.


----------



## Braindead

dgalati said:


> Yes in this situation it works to new owners favor. When the new owner gets jacked is if deed is transferred before use year start. I compare your analogy of this being fair to Wyndham's new policy when buying a developer deed in July and points not being available until Jan 1st as reported by a few on TUG. New rules in place learn how to make them work to your benefit.


Ok Use my above example with a contract that transferred March 1, 2019 with March 31, 2019 use year end.
Wyndham realigns the end of the use year to December 31, 2019 with full 2019. Your are still getting full 2019 points. If Wyndham prorated the points for 10 months you still don’t get full 2019 points.

Your wanting double 2019 use year points. You want full 2019 points for a month & then another full set of 2019 points for 9 months.

Wyndham will never give you double 2019 points & you shouldn’t be complaining about not getting double use year points.

This thread & topic is on resells only.
But I will tell you on new purchases from Wyndham.
I went through use year realignment when Voyager was being launched so all use years started January 1.
I then bought up to Platinum in January or February & Wyndham had the use year starting July 1st & no points available until July 1st. That’s when I went back & called BS!! The use year & points change the way they should be or we rescind. That’s when it was corrected within an hour


----------



## bendadin

I woke up to a new contract in my account. Wyndham didn't have both sets of paperwork two weeks ago today. But today the contract showed up. So door to door in about 3 months. I'm very pleased.


----------



## CCdad

bendadin said:


> I woke up to a new contract in my account. Wyndham didn't have both sets of paperwork two weeks ago today. But today the contract showed up. So door to door in about 3 months. I'm very pleased.



Glad someone is getting things moved sooner than 4 months.

With only one exception, mine have been MUCH longer. Granted whenever there's an issue with Wyndham not having the appropriate sequence of title changes, it starts all over once the seller provides the sequence of title changes.

But it's been issues well beyond just that.  They've lost the paperwork, refused to open an email from the closing company when notified that it's in their inbox, etc.  Then it's we lost the IDs of buyer / seller, so please resend. Some must be going to the desk of people always on vacation, medical, etc.


----------



## Rolltydr

LT Transfers received both of the recorded deeds for the resale contracts I am purchasing today and will send them to Wyndham today.  The email to me said it may take 15-18 weeks for Wyndham to complete the transfer.  Couple questions for those of you familiar with this process:
1. Will Wyndham notify me when they receive the deeds? I'm thinking the answer is no but wanted to ask.
2. What department and phone number at Wyndham can I call to check on progress, ask questions, etc.? Does anyone think it helps to call and act nice?


----------



## dgalati

Rolltydr said:


> LT Transfers received both of the recorded deeds for the resale contracts I am purchasing today and will send them to Wyndham today.  The email to me said it may take 15-18 weeks for Wyndham to complete the transfer.  Couple questions for those of you familiar with this process:
> 1. Will Wyndham notify me when they receive the deeds? I'm thinking the answer is no but wanted to ask.
> 2. What department and phone number at Wyndham can I call to check on progress, ask questions, etc.? Does anyone think it helps to call and act nice?


No Wyndham will not contact you when they receive the deeds. 10 - 12 weeks is the current wait time for ownership to transfer once Wyndham receives the deed. You can call Wyndham 800-251-8736 ext. 2 then ext. 3 this will get you to title services. You will need the contract numbers to ask where it is in the transfer process.  Wyndham will send you a letter about 2 weeks after it shows in your account, if you are already a Wyndham owner you can check daily to see if it has transferred.


----------



## Richelle

dgalati said:


> No Wyndham will not contact you when they receive the deeds. 10 - 12 weeks is the current wait time for ownership to transfer once Wyndham receives the deed. You can call Wyndham 800-251-8736 ext. 2 then ext. 3 this will get you to title services. You will need the contract numbers to ask where it is in the transfer process.  Wyndham will send you a letter about 2 weeks after it shows in your account, if you are already a Wyndham owner you can check daily to see if it has transferred.



When you call to check the status, they often ask for the name, address, email, and/or phone number of the original owner.  Every once in a while you get someone who will go just off the owner name and contract number, but not often.


----------



## Rolltydr

Thanks. I thought I’d wait a couple weeks and call just to verify they have it in the pipeline.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> Thanks. I thought I’d wait a couple weeks and call just to verify they have it in the pipeline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That I think they will verify, but I wouldn’t count on much else.   I have two resales left to go. The most recent was Margaritaville and it took 10 weeks but there was no deed. I gave away a Branson contract and it took almost 12 weeks. One of the resales coming to me, Canterbury, is in it’s 9th week. I’m not expecting it before the first full week  in November. Depending on if you have a deed or not, that should be your approximate timeline. However, we are entering busy season. If it’s not there in 12 weeks, ask the closing company to check the status. If they are doing their job, they should already be checking the status on a regular basis.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

Will do. Thanks for the additional info. They both are deeded properties so I’ll stay in touch with LT Transfers, also. They have been great to work with so far.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> Will do. Thanks for the additional info. They both are deeded properties so I’ll stay in touch with LT Transfers, also. They have been great to work with so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I worked with them as well. I remember finding out from Wyndham that they had called to check the status of my transfer, so they are doing their job. Definitely no complaints here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjking42

LT transfers mailed the deed to Wyndham on 9/19 and said to expect 15-18 weeks
So I guess in January I might see the points in my account


----------



## keno999

bendadin said:


> What are the recent times for transfers? I know what they say but how is it really going?



I purchased a resale off Ebay on 22 July.  Everything was submitted to Wyndham on 2 August and ww were notified by the transfer company that Wyndham had completed the transfer on 16 October.  We were out of town but called Wyndham today for the Member # and registered on the Wyndham site.  They said we should have the RCI account set up by mid-week.


----------



## Richelle

Canterbury got my account today just a couple days shy of the 11 week mark. An improvement. One more to go. 

Now I just have to rent them out. I could put them in RCI but don’t like the idea of spending $239 to book. If I knew we were traveling to a place with no Wyndham, I might, if that place had an RCI resort. I may end up having to put them there anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capital city

Richelle said:


> Canterbury got my account today just a couple days shy of the 11 week mark. An improvement. One more to go.
> 
> Now I just have to rent them out. I could put them in RCI but don’t like the idea of spending $239 to book. If I knew we were traveling to a place with no Wyndham, I might, if that place had an RCI resort. I may end up having to put them there anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm with you on RCI, I had the same thing when my contracts transferred and decided to deposit them. There can be some deals if you put in the time for searches. If you value your time as money then it ends up not being much of a deal. Also if you find what you want grab it at least for the 24 hour courtesy to think about it or IT WILL be gone tomorrow.


----------



## Richelle

capital city said:


> I'm with you on RCI, I had the same thing when my contracts transferred and decided to deposit them. There can be some deals if you put in the time for searches. If you value your time as money then it ends up not being much of a deal. Also if you find what you want grab it at least for the 24 hour courtesy to think about it or IT WILL be gone tomorrow.



Thanks. I have so much vacation planned next year. I would not be able to use it until the second year unless someone else wants it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin

Richelle said:


> Canterbury got my account today just a couple days shy of the 11 week mark. An improvement. One more to go.
> 
> Now I just have to rent them out. I could put them in RCI but don’t like the idea of spending $239 to book. If I knew we were traveling to a place with no Wyndham, I might, if that place had an RCI resort. I may end up having to put them there anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That seemed faster than it was. Funny how things look faster when they aren't your contracts. lol


----------



## Rolltydr

The 2 contracts I’m in the process of buying were sent priority mail by LT Transfers to Wyndham on 10/16. I called Wyndham’s Title Dept today to see if they have been received. The person I spoke to said they have not but that it can take up to 10 business days for them to show received once Wyndham has them. I assume they should have received them either on Friday, 10/18 or the following Monday. So, technically, they may have only had them for 7-8 business days. I’ll check again on Friday or Monday and then contact LT if Wyndham still doesn’t have them.

The person I spoke with said once received, if no problems, they are currently completing the transfers in 10-12 weeks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 55plus

I don't understand why it takes so long. Is it to hinder and harass resell sellers and buyer? Does Wyndham only have 1 or 2 people processing all resell paperwork? Is there some sort of quality control process involved? Do deeds have to be verified with the associated asscessors' office? Anyone know of have an idea of why it takes so long?


----------



## dgalati

55plus said:


> I don't understand why it takes so long. Is it to hinder and harass resell sellers and buyer? Does Wyndham only have 1 or 2 people processing all resell paperwork? Is there some sort of quality control process involved? Do deeds have to be verified with the associated asscessors' office? Anyone know of have an idea of why it takes so long?


----------



## Anw015

I started 9/20 and was told by the transfer company its due to close 11/22. I am quite surprised after reading how many waited monthssssss but fingers crossed it does. Means I may get a summer vacation planned in time!


----------



## bendadin

Anw015 said:


> I started 9/20 and was told by the transfer company its due to close 11/22. I am quite surprised after reading how many waited monthssssss but fingers crossed it does. Means I may get a summer vacation planned in time!



Has it been recorded in your name yet?


----------



## bendadin

55plus said:


> I don't understand why it takes so long. Is it to hinder and harass resell sellers and buyer? Does Wyndham only have 1 or 2 people processing all resell paperwork? Is there some sort of quality control process involved? Do deeds have to be verified with the associated asscessors' office? Anyone know of have an idea of why it takes so long?



I think that it takes so long because it goes through legal review. I had an A&A coming in and going out as well as a deeded contract. My A&A coming in was the fastest. The one going out was about two weeks behind that. Legal is done before A&A are sent out. My deeded one is still nowhere to be found even though it recorded 10 weeks ago. That being said, I think that since it is going to a new owner that it has it's own time line.


----------



## Anw015

bendadin said:


> Has it been recorded in your name yet?


I’m not sure. Is that another process in itself?


----------



## Richelle

Anw015 said:


> I’m not sure. Is that another process in itself?



The closing company has you fill out paperwork first. Then they record a new deed of its deeded. If it’s a CWA contract, there is no deed. You just signed an A&A and it gets sent to Wyndham. Bendadin is asking if the closing company recorded the new deed yet. You would have to find out from them if they have recorded a new deed. They then have to send the new deed to Wyndham for the transfer. The 10-12 week clock does not start, until Wyndham receives the paperwork including the new deed or signed A&A. Whichever applies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anw015

Richelle said:


> The closing company has you fill out paperwork first. Then they record a new deed of its deeded. If it’s a CWA contract, there is no deed. You just signed an A&A and it gets sent to Wyndham. Bendadin is asking if the closing company recorded the new deed yet. You would have to find out from them if they have recorded a new deed. They then have to send the new deed to Wyndham for the transfer. The 10-12 week clock does not start, until Wyndham receives the paperwork including the new deed or signed A&A. Whichever applies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well Nevermind lol I’ll just keep on waiting. I mean I expected months anyhow so no biggie. Thanks for the timeline breakdown!


----------



## keno999

keno999 said:


> I purchased a resale off Ebay on 22 July.  Everything was submitted to Wyndham on 2 August and ww were notified by the transfer company that Wyndham had completed the transfer on 16 October.  We were out of town but called Wyndham today for the Member # and registered on the Wyndham site.  They said we should have the RCI account set up by mid-week.


The RCI account finally showed up this morning.  Had to call Wyndham again last week to get it set up as their response was no one had put in a request to do so.


----------



## Rolltydr

I called today to check the status on 2 contracts I’m purchasing. All I could get was that Wyndham received the contracts on 10/23 and they are “in process” and it can take up to 12 weeks. So, it’s been only 5 and I don’t really know any more than I did before I called. The lady I spoke with was very nice , just wouldn’t , or couldn’t , give any details. So, we wait. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobinmich

Bought resale on Ebay Aug 27th, it was in Wyndhams hands sept 25.  Still nothing.  Kingsgate location.  Bob


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> I called today to check the status on 2 contracts I’m purchasing. All I could get was that Wyndham received the contracts on 10/23 and they are “in process” and it can take up to 12 weeks. So, it’s been only 5 and I don’t really know any more than I did before I called. The lady I spoke with was very nice , just wouldn’t , or couldn’t , give any details. So, we wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That’s a pretty standard response unfortunately.  I do nit think the rep could see anymore then what she told you. I think somethings are shielded from other departments.


----------



## Richelle

bobinmich said:


> Bought resale on Ebay Aug 27th, it was in Wyndhams hands sept 25.  Still nothing.  Kingsgate location.  Bob



Still waiting on one they have had since September 30th. I would imagine it will be late next month.


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> Still waiting on one they have had since September 30th. I would imagine it will be late next month.


12 weeks last one tranfered in about a month ago.


----------



## Richelle

dgalati said:


> 12 weeks last one tranfered in about a month ago.



I have not forgotten about the question about transfer times you wanted me to ask. I did ask Annie in my email to her. She briefly mentioned in her reply today, that she would have to see what their service level agreement was with those versus Ovations. It not her area, so I didn’t expect her to have a definite answer, but she acknowledged it and said she would try to get more information.


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> I have not forgotten about the question about transfer times you wanted me to ask. I did ask Annie in my email to her. She briefly mentioned in her reply today, that she would have to see what their service level agreement was with those versus Ovations. It not her area, so I didn’t expect her to have a definite answer, but she acknowledged it and said she would try to get more information.


Thank you. It just seems very Odd Wyndham can transfer a deed in 1 week after the deed is recorded if Wyndham is the buyer on a third party sale.


----------



## jjking42

jjking42 said:


> LT transfers mailed the deed to Wyndham on 9/19 and said to expect 15-18 weeks
> So I guess in January I might see the points in my account



Points showed up in my account this weekend. 10 weeks after LT mailed the deed. Faster than than I expected. Probably got lucky


----------



## bobinmich

jjking42 said:


> Points showed up in my account this weekend. 10 weeks after LT mailed the deed. Faster than than I expected. Probably got lucky



Great!  Wyndham received MINE on Sept 25th, so maybe I'll see mine soon!  thanks for the update.


----------



## Rolltydr

Please keep us posted, Bob. Wyndham received mine on 10/23. I’m hoping, hoping, hoping to see the points by end of the year or early January.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin

I was told that they were working on the second week of October. Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## Rolltydr

bendadin said:


> I was told that they were working on the second week of October. Maybe. Maybe not.



Thanks for the update. I called Monday and was given the standard “ they have been received and it would take about 12 weeks.” She added, with the holidays coming up, don’t expect them to be completed by yearend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobinmich

Wyndham received my resale on 9/25.  STILL nothing.  Just tried calling....hours end at 7pm.


----------



## bobinmich

Just got off the phone with Wyndham...They have had my paperwork since 9/25.  The first woman I talked to this morning said "they would have to investigate it", and to call back at noon.  I called at noon....at first the lady tried to blow me off with the usual "10-12 weeks for transfer to complete", when I stopped her and said I had called this morning and already talked to someone who told me to call back at noon...make a long story short....they just put a "rush" on it, and it should be complete within 10 business days.


----------



## Rolltydr

bobinmich said:


> Just got off the phone with Wyndham...They have had my paperwork since 9/25.  The first woman I talked to this morning said "they would have to investigate it", and to call back at noon.  I called at noon....at first the lady tried to blow me off with the usual "10-12 weeks for transfer to complete", when I stopped her and said I had called this morning and already talked to someone who told me to call back at noon...make a long story short....they just put a "rush" on it, and it should be complete within 10 business days.



Sweet! Good luck! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anw015

Quick question, I purchases back in late September and I was wondering will Wyndham reach out when it’s done to set up my account or do I need to be calling them?


----------



## Rolltydr

Anw015 said:


> Quick question, I purchases back in late September and I was wondering will Wyndham reach out when it’s done to set up my account or do I need to be calling them?


If you are already an owner, you cAn log into your account to see if/when the contracts are added to your owners page and the points are deposited into your use years. It is my understanding that Wyndham will not contact you. I’m currently awaiting completion of 2 transfers that Wyndham received in mid-October. I’ve called 2 or 3 times and all they would tell me is they have received them and it takes about 12 weeks. I would suggest you call but don’t expect much information.


----------



## dgalati

Rolltydr said:


> If you are already an owner, you cAn log into your account to see if/when the contracts are added to your owners page and the points are deposited into your use years. It is my understanding that Wyndham will not contact you. I’m currently awaiting completion of 2 transfers that Wyndham received in mid-October. I’ve called 2 or 3 times and all they would tell me is they have received them and it takes about 12 weeks. I would suggest you call but don’t expect much information.


 Wyndham sends out a confirmation letter on the transfer about 2 weeks after it transfers.


----------



## Anw015

Rolltydr said:


> If you are already an owner, you cAn log into your account to see if/when the contracts are added to your owners page and the points are deposited into your use years. It is my understanding that Wyndham will not contact you. I’m currently awaiting completion of 2 transfers that Wyndham received in mid-October. I’ve called 2 or 3 times and all they would tell me is they have received them and it takes about 12 weeks. I would suggest you call but don’t expect much information.


 ok I’ll give them a call Monday. I’m not a owner so I have no way to access and check. Thanks!


----------



## drepublic

Rolltydr said:


> If you are already an owner, you cAn log into your account to see if/when the contracts are added to your owners page and the points are deposited into your use years. It is my understanding that Wyndham will not contact you. I’m currently awaiting completion of 2 transfers that Wyndham received in mid-October. I’ve called 2 or 3 times and all they would tell me is they have received them and it takes about 12 weeks. I would suggest you call but don’t expect much information.



I have 2 Resale Contracts as well that I moved on in October. May I ask what number you called and what department in Wyndham you spoke with? I’d have some peace of mind knowing they received the paperwork.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

The phone number for title information is 800-251-8736, press 2, then press 3.


Harry - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

I called Wyndham today for an update on the 2 contracts I’m waiting to transfer. First off, the person I spoke to was very nice and said she would be glad to help me. In the end, I didn’t really get much more information but at least she was pleasant to speak with and gave the impression she was trying to help. It’s been 11 weeks since Wyndham received the paperwork. She said with all the holidays, that’s only about 10 work weeks, so it could take 2-3 more weeks. I said, so they should be transferred by the end of the month? She said yes, definitely.

I’ll keep checking my account every morning and sometime soon, I hope, I’ll have a nice surprise with my morning coffee.


----------



## Snapbackhatthat

My paperwork was sent to wyndham on 9/11. 16 weeks and still no transfer. What information do I need to call them? I received a free timeshare through timeshare nation and I just want to talk to wyndham directly at this point.


----------



## Braindead

Snapbackhatthat said:


> My paperwork was sent to wyndham on 9/11. 16 weeks and still no transfer. What information do I need to call them? I received a free timeshare through timeshare nation and I just want to talk to wyndham directly at this point.


Everyone should demand that your deed & or documents be sent by certified mail to Title Services . Even pay for it yourself if the closing company doesn’t want to do it. Just like rescinding, you want proof that they received your docs

If Timeshare Nation hasn’t followed up with Title Services you might still be where you were several weeks back.
If you call you’ll atleast need the contract number, sellers name & address. Depending on the rep they might at least acknowledge receiving your docs or they might not give you any information. If they don’t tell you anything call again & maybe the next rep will be more helpful


----------



## Rolltydr

Snapbackhatthat said:


> My paperwork was sent to wyndham on 9/11. 16 weeks and still no transfer. What information do I need to call them? I received a free timeshare through timeshare nation and I just want to talk to wyndham directly at this point.


Financial Services #(800) 251-8736


----------



## dgalati

Rolltydr said:


> Financial Services #(800) 251-8736


Extension 2 then extension  3


----------



## Sandi Bo

Snapbackhatthat said:


> My paperwork was sent to wyndham on 9/11. 16 weeks and still no transfer. What information do I need to call them? I received a free timeshare through timeshare nation and I just want to talk to wyndham directly at this point.


Do you have your contract number?  With that Title Services will usually help you - tell you if they have the paperwork or not.  If they have the paperwork showing the transfer in process - they are even more forthcoming (IMO) as they know it's yours.  Without the paperwork, they will at least tell you they don't (or do) have it.


----------



## Richelle

Wyndham has had mine since October 1. The closing company said that Wyndham was working on the batch that arrived at the end of September and should be soon. That was two weeks ago. We are 14 weeks into it.


----------



## littlestar

When I closed on some Club Wyndham Access points a few years ago, those points took longer to hit my account. I don’t know if that is still the case or not?


----------



## Rolltydr

Richelle said:


> Wyndham has had mine since October 1. The closing company said that Wyndham was working on the batch that arrived at the end of September and should be soon. That was two weeks ago. We are 14 weeks into it.


That’s disappointing to hear. Hopefully, you’ll see those points in the next few days.

You said the information about what batch Wyndham is working on came from the closing company. I’m using LT Transfers. Can they get more detailed information from Title Services than I can? They’ve never given me that information, just the standard “it’ll be about 12 weeks response”.


----------



## CCdad

Rolltydr said:


> That’s disappointing to hear. Hopefully, you’ll see those points in the next few days.
> 
> You said the information about what batch Wyndham is working on came from the closing company. I’m using LT Transfers. Can they get more detailed information from Title Services than I can? They’ve never given me that information, just the standard “it’ll be about 12 weeks response”.



Title and Deeding tends to be more forthcoming with information about the status of the transfer process with the title company. They have personal information about both the buyer and seller that can be verified. So don’t be surprised that they’ll just verify that the paperwork was received, whether or not they confirm the date it was received.

The batch refers to the week the paperwork was received at Title and Deeding, but my experience is that some paperwork gets lost or misplaced as part of a two step review process.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> That’s disappointing to hear. Hopefully, you’ll see those points in the next few days.
> 
> You said the information about what batch Wyndham is working on came from the closing company. I’m using LT Transfers. Can they get more detailed information from Title Services than I can? They’ve never given me that information, just the standard “it’ll be about 12 weeks response”.



It depends on who they reach. I’ve had reps tell me they are not given that information anymore. I call a couple weeks later and the rep is able to tell me which batch they are working on. You can try calling and asking for an update based on the contract number, but don’t be surprised if they ask for current owner name, address, phone number, and/or email. It’s still worth a call to see if you can find out what batch they are working on. You shouldn’t need the current owners information to get that, because it’s not account specific information.


----------



## Rolltydr

Richelle said:


> It depends on who they reach. I’ve had reps tell me they are not given that information anymore. I call a couple weeks later and the rep is able to tell me which batch they are working on. You can try calling and asking for an update based on the contract number, but don’t be surprised if they ask for current owner name, address, phone number, and/or email. It’s still worth a call to see if you can find out what batch they are working on. You shouldn’t need the current owners information to get that, because it’s not account specific information.


I called on Tuesday and they asked for the current owners name. Still only told me 2-3 more weeks.


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> I called on Tuesday and they asked for the current owners name. Still only told me 2-3 more weeks.



Fingers crossed that it’s soon.


----------



## bobinmich

Wyndham has HAD my paperwork since SEPT 25....STILL WAITING!  Yes, I have called several times.  When I called Dec 19/20 they said they would put a "rush" on it.......um......YA THINK?????


----------



## bobinmich

Received my resale points today...Wydham had had the paperwork since Sept 25th!!!!  yes, it took THAT long....Dec 19th I called, they said they would "put a rush on it, it would be done within 10 days".....yup.....OK.....Today Jan 15th, points were there.


----------



## Rolltydr

bobinmich said:


> Received my resale points today...Wydham had had the paperwork since Sept 25th!!!!  yes, it took THAT long....Dec 19th I called, they said they would "put a rush on it, it would be done within 10 days".....yup.....OK.....Today Jan 15th, points were there.


Congrats!!! Did you ask them to rush it or did they volunteer to do that?


----------



## bobinmich

They volunteered...only after they gave me the "8-12 weeks" thing....I told them they have ALREADY had it 12 weeks...then they said they would put a "rush" on it...they said it would be done within ten days.  That was 27 days ago.


----------



## Rolltydr

bobinmich said:


> They volunteered...only after they gave me the "8-12 weeks" thing....I told them they have ALREADY had it 12 weeks...then they said they would put a "rush" on it...they said it would be done within ten days.  That was 27 days ago.


They’ve had mine 12 weeks today. I called last week and they gave me ”the holidays have us about a week behind so it may be 2-3 more weeks”. I’ll give them a few more days and call again.


----------



## bobinmich

The way it boils down to....now it doesn't really matter if it takes a few more weeks or a few months, as the CURRENT owner would be paying the MF fees...I really wanted mine done before 12/31/19 JUST in case there were points available.  I would have put them into RCI.


----------



## VAlegacy

Rolltydr said:


> They’ve had mine 12 weeks today. I called last wee pk and they gave me ”the holidays have us about a week behind so it may be 2-3 more weeks”. I’ll give them a few more days and call again.


I am 13 weeks tomorrow.  Had LT call them and they were told to call back by EOW.


----------



## dgalati

Wyndham received one of my deeds December 16th of 2019


----------



## Sandi Bo

bobinmich said:


> The way it boils down to....now it doesn't really matter if it takes a few more weeks or a few months, as the CURRENT owner would be paying the MF fees...I really wanted mine done before 12/31/19 JUST in case there were points available.  I would have put them into RCI.


Bummer.  I was especially disappointed when they had to hold transfers after the implementation of Voyager.  They held everything because of issues with Voyager - for quite a while. I missed a use year worth of points because of it. I thought surely Wyndham would have accommodated when the delay was because of system issues.  But nope.


----------



## VAlegacy

From reading these stories and as I am awaiting my first contract since Oct. 10, there seems to be a recurring theme.


----------



## Eric B

This is another way in which Wyndham affects the value of resale contracts both in Club Wyndham and in WorldMark.


----------



## Rolltydr

LT is also handling mine. I’ll contact them. Thanks.


VAlegacy said:


> From reading these stories and as I am awaiting my first contract since Oct. 10, there seems to be a recurring theme.


Wyndham has had mine since Oct 21. LT called them today on my behalf and was told they are running closer to 15 weeks based on their current workload.


----------



## VAlegacy

Rolltydr said:


> LT is also handling mine. I’ll contact them. Thanks.
> 
> Wyndham has had mine since Oct 21. LT called them today on my behalf and was told they are running closer to 15 weeks based on their current workload.


Thanks for the update brother


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> LT is also handling mine. I’ll contact them. Thanks.
> 
> Wyndham has had mine since Oct 21. LT called them today on my behalf and was told they are running closer to 15 weeks based on their current workload.



Mine is at 15 weeks (this past Tuesday), and still nothing. I would not be surprised if it showed up tomorrow. My next maintenance fee payment is a week from now. Part of me thinks they hold back to line up the maintenance fee payments. Who knows.


----------



## Rolltydr

Richelle said:


> Mine is at 15 weeks (this past Tuesday), and still nothing. I would not be surprised if it showed up tomorrow. My next maintenance fee payment is a week from now. Part of me thinks they hold back to line up the maintenance fee payments. Who knows.


That's an interesting thought. I really don't understand why they take so long to change the name on a contract.  What does it benefit them? The MF's are going to be paid and the current owner is just getting screwed in most cases because they're paying them but not getting use of the points.  The new owner is just upset because they want to pay the MF's and get use of the points.  What is in it for Wyndham to delay?  Some say to discourage resales but that doesn't make sense to me as most people are still going to prefer waiting a few more weeks to complete a resale as opposed to paying tens of thousands of dollars to the developer.  I don't get it.


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> That's an interesting thought. I really don't understand why they take so long to change the name on a contract. What does it benefit them? The MF's are going to be paid and the current owner is just getting screwed in most cases because they're paying them but not getting use of the points. The new owner is just upset because they want to pay the MF's and get use of the points. What is in it for Wyndham to delay? Some say to discourage resales but that doesn't make sense to me as most people are still going to prefer waiting a few more weeks to complete a resale as opposed to paying tens of thousands of dollars to the developer. I don't get it.



One of the executives told me that a good portion of their resources is used up by trying to get in touch with people to correct mistakes that are made in the paperwork. Usually the deed. While I don’t doubt that is a problem, and it takes up time, I’m not sure it’s the whole story. Perhaps they are just short staff and don’t see the benefit of increasing the amount of people on the staff.


----------



## dgalati

Wow!!!! The deed was received Dec.16  when the Buyer said they would get this transferred fast and it would be expedited by their contacts at Wyndham I laughed. My past experience says that the only time a deed transfers this fast is when Wyndham is the buyer third party!


----------



## Richelle

So it looks like Wyndham only confirmed they received the paperwork on January 13th, yet the closing company swears Wyndham acknowledged the paperwork on October 1st. Wyndham says they have no notes from October 1st. The closing companies explanation for that, is that the notes for affiliate contract transfers are in a different area then regular contracts. They sent me a whole list of entries in their logs that showed they sent the paperwork several times to Wyndham because they kept saying they didn’t receive the paperwork. I told them they need to get a supervisor involved to see this through. I doubt that will happen. They (the closing company) have been sparse on information. As soon as I basically called them a liar, they come back with more information then they provided in months. This has been going on since April. First, they had to wait for the account verification letter from VRI. Why wasn’t that done beforehand? Then It took months to get a check cut to send to VRI for the transfer fee. The fee was $100. Why did it take so long? Their excuse was the accounting department was slow. They swore to me this wouldn’t happen again when they send the paperwork again to Wyndham. If it took them that long to cut a check, how long would it take them to get the paperwork in? 

Never again will I deal with this company. Nor will I recommend them to anyone anymore. People had said good things about them. People who I know are smart enough to know the difference between a bad reseller and a good one. The only thing I can think of, is the people who knew what they were doing left the company, and the ones that were left, were less experienced. 

To top it off, before all the delays, I had referred a customer to them. She had all sorts of problems too. They were sparse on information with her too. Luckily hers finished. Mine is still ongoing. The Wyndham rep told me the 14-16 week turn around started on January 13th.


----------



## Rolltydr

WOW! I’m so sorry this happened to you. I would be furious! 


Harry


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> So it looks like Wyndham only confirmed they received the paperwork on January 13th, yet the closing company swears Wyndham acknowledged if the paperwork on October 1st. Wyndham says they have no notes from October 1st. The closing companies explanation for that, is that the notes for affiliate contract transfers are in a different area then regular contracts. They sent me a whole list of entries in their logs that showed they sent the paperwork several times to Wyndham because they kept saying they didn’t receive the paperwork. I told them they need to get a supervisor involved to see this through. I doubt that will happen. They (the closing company) have been sparse on information. As soon as I basically called them a liar, then they come back with more information then they provided in months. This has been going on since April. First, they had to wait for the account verification letter from VRI. Why wasn’t that done beforehand? The. It took months to get a check cut to send to VRI for the transfer fee. The fee was $100. Why did it take long the? Their excuse was the account department was slow. They swore to me this wouldn’t happen again when they send the paperwork again to Wyndham. If it took then that long to cut a check, how long would it take then to get the paperwork in?
> 
> Never again will I deal with this company. Nor will I recommend them to anyone anymore. People had said good things about them. People who I know are smart enough to know the difference between a bad reseller and a good one. The only thing I can think of, is the people who knew what they were doing left the company, and the ones that were left, were less experienced.
> 
> To top it off, before all the delays, I had referred a customer to them. She had all sorts of problems too. They were sparse on information with her too. Luckily hers finished. Mine is still ongoing. The Wyndham rep told me the 14-16 week turn around started on January 13th.


Could you PM me the reseller?


----------



## Richelle

dgalati said:


> Could you PM me the reseller?



Done.


----------



## Snapbackhatthat

Just wanted to chime in. Called Wyndham and was told they didn’t receive my transfer until November 18th and emailed my agent at Timeshare Nation who basically said “my bad I told you September 11th. I was mistaken.” So I now have to wait until end of February/ early March. 
Question: since this is my first timeshare... will the use Year start be 1/1? Does this mean I could possibly lose the right to bank those points for 2021 use?


----------



## Jan M.

Snapbackhatthat said:


> Just wanted to chime in. Called Wyndham and was told they didn’t receive my transfer until November 18th and emailed my agent at Timeshare Nation who basically said “my bad I told you September 11th. I was mistaken.” So I now have to wait until end of February/ early March.
> Question: since this is my first timeshare... will the use Year start be 1/1? Does this mean I could possibly lose the right to bank those points for 2021 use?



Do you know what your use year is on this? If it is January 1 that may be a good thing because then you won't have to worry about Wyndham possibly realigning your use year to January 1 if by some chance what you have has a April 1, July 1 or October 1 use year. Wyndham would like all of us to have a January 1 use year. You have the first three months of your use year to deposit points into one of the next two use years. So if this is a January 1 use year you would have until March 31 to do that.


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> Mine is at 15 weeks (this past Tuesday), and still nothing. I would not be surprised if it showed up tomorrow. My next maintenance fee payment is a week from now. Part of me thinks they hold back to line up the maintenance fee payments. Who knows.


I pay my maintenance fee the 8th of the month. I have noticed many times when the seller has a 25th pay date that Wyndham very often transfers between the 26th and 7th effectively getting paid two times for the maintenance fee in less then a months time. It may just be a coincidence but I think otherwise.


----------



## VAlegacy

Wyndham received ownership change October 14th.  Transferred today.
14 weeks 4 days.


----------



## Rolltydr

VAlegacy said:


> Wyndham received ownership change October 14th. Transferred today.
> 14 weeks 4 days.



Congrats! 

I just got off the phone with Title Services. They tried to process the credit card payment yesterday and it was rejected because the one I gave them in October was no longer valid due to credit card fraud. She processed the payment this morning and I asked her how much longer it would take to complete the transfer. She would only say it shouldn’t be much longer now. Getting to her is the longest part and she had reviewed everything so all that is left is transferring the contract into my name and account. Today is 13 weeks 4 days for mine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle

So I decided to call Wyndham again, to see if I would get a different answer. It somehow magically went from “We just received the paperwork” to “it’s in the final stages and should happen any day now” in six days. it’s either a small miracle or someone didn’t know what they were talking about, the last time I called.


----------



## Rolltydr

[QUOTE="Richelle, post: 2385289, member: 84280"...it’s either a small miracle or someone didn’t know what they were talking about the last time I called. [/QUOTE]

Or both!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

Finally! One of the 2 resale contracts was finally transferred and is in my account this morning. I have an email into the Closer (that is actually her job title) I spoke to last week. She was ooo yesterday but returning today so maybe I’ll hear from her. 

14 weeks and 4 days for this one to transfer after Wyndham received the paperwork. 

Now we have to decide where we want to go!


Harry


----------



## bendadin

Purchased October 8
Recorded and received by Wyndham November 8
In account February 1, although missing 5 of my owners.


----------



## Richelle

The final one hit by account after 17 weeks and four days. That’s the good news. The bad news is, they screwed it up. The previous owners names are on it . Also, they have my middle initial as J, which it’s not. I’m so done with this. Guess I’m making a call on Monday.


----------



## CCdad

It’s the nature of the beast. 

I experienced the exact same issue about a year ago, plus it took awhile to unwind a bonus point contract tied to the one I bought. 

At one point there were several variations of one or more owners on the account too. Sometimes if there’s a Hawaii deeded added, they’d add a new owner on the account with their full middle name. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> The final one hit by account after 17 weeks and four days. That’s the good news. The bad news is, they screwed it up. The previous owners names are on it . Also, they have my middle initial as J, which it’s not. I’m so done with this. Guess I’m making a call on Monday.


Give it a few days. Sometimes there is a delay in all info posting correctly. This has happened to me in the past few times. Check if your contact info ( email and phone#) is correct also. I have had mine changed to the sellers or buyers on occasion.  Ussually its just a phone call to Owner care to fix the problem.


----------



## Rolltydr

This is probably a stupid question, but then again ,it is Wyndham. A contract has been transferred into my name and the points have been deposited into my account. However, Financial & Title Services states that I will be informed when the transfer is complete. Is it okay to make reservations using those points prior to receiving official notification from Wyndham or will I be taking a risk by doing so? I don’t know what the risk would be but just wanted to ask as there are a couple of reservations I would like to make and who knows when I will receive notice from Wyndham, if ever.


Harry


----------



## Jan M.

Rolltydr said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but then again ,it is Wyndham. A contract has been transferred into my name and the points have been deposited into my account. However, Financial & Title Services states that I will be informed when the transfer is complete. Is it okay to make reservations using those points prior to receiving official notification from Wyndham or will I be taking a risk by doing so? I don’t know what the risk would be but just wanted to ask as there are a couple of reservations I would like to make and who knows when I will receive notice from Wyndham, if ever.
> 
> 
> Harry



If the contract and points from it are showing in your account you are good to go. No risk. You might eventually or might not get a letter from Wyndham.


----------



## Rolltydr

Jan M. said:


> If the contract and points from it are showing in your account you are good to go. No risk. You might eventually or might not get a letter from Wyndham.


Thanks, Jan. That’s kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## Richelle

dgalati said:


> Give it a few days. Sometimes there is a delay in all info posting correctly. This has happened to me in the past few times. Check if your contact info ( email and phone#) is correct also. I have had mine changed to the sellers or buyers on occasion.  Ussually its just a phone call to Owner care to fix the problem.


I did check the contact info and all was in order. I’ll wait a few days. Thanks.


----------



## Rolltydr

Richelle said:


> I did check the contact info and all was in order. I’ll wait a few days. Thanks.


My other contract is finally in my account this morning, 16 weeks and 2 days after being received by Wyndham. Also, 12 days after the first contract which they received on the same day, Oct 21.

@Richelle, did you get yours corrected yet?


----------



## bobinmich

yes, they CERTAINLY have been slower than molasses lately!


----------



## drepublic

I moved on two small Ebay Bonnet Creek contracts in October 2019.  One of them just showed up in the contracts section on my website and Wyndham was so kind as to shift the Use Year to the Start of the year versus October (which I like as Columbus day Weekend, Thanksgiving, and Christmas are solid travel times for us).  I talked with titles a few weeks ago and they were working on both of these contracts so I imagine the other one will show up soon as well.  

I got into trouble last time I purchased resale using points before they were aligned to the use year.  If I call Wyndham can I have my use year re-aligned back to October?


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> My other contract is finally in my account this morning, 16 weeks and 2 days after being received by Wyndham. Also, 12 days after the first contract which they received on the same day, Oct 21.
> 
> @Richelle, did you get yours corrected yet?



No, but I didn't call it in until last week.  I am going to give them until Thursday before I check the status.  They said it could take a couple of weeks.


----------



## Richelle

drepublic said:


> I moved on two small Ebay Bonnet Creek contracts in October 2019.  One of them just showed up in the contracts section on my website and Wyndham was so kind as to shift the Use Year to the Start of the year versus October (which I like as Columbus day Weekend, Thanksgiving, and Christmas are solid travel times for us).  I talked with titles a few weeks ago and they were working on both of these contracts so I imagine the other one will show up soon as well.
> 
> I got into trouble last time I purchased resale using points before they were aligned to the use year.  If I call Wyndham can I have my use year re-aligned back to October?


Unlikely but you could always ask.  They adjust the use year, to the use year of your other contracts.  Not 100% sure on what they do, if you already have multiple contracts with different use years.  I assume they would go with what your last one was, or default to January 1 - Dec 31st use year.


----------



## drepublic

Richelle said:


> Unlikely but you could always ask.  They adjust the use year, to the use year of your other contracts.  Not 100% sure on what they do, if you already have multiple contracts with different use years.  I assume they would go with what your last one was, or default to January 1 - Dec 31st use year.



Just called Owner Care and I cuttoff their BS rejection quick referencing their adjusting my resale Ocean Blvd Contract to my Clearwater October Use Year and told them they should do the same with this resale Bonnet Creek.  Long story short I have a case number now and I'll keep you guys posted.  Thanksgivng/Christmas are likely to be big point vacations for me over the next 5-10 years and I like having them up front in the use year incase they fall through....and I have the rest of the year to use/rent the points.


----------



## Richelle

So an update. First, they removed the J. If you didn’t see my earlier post, my middle initial is not J. The original owners name was still showing there. I checked today and now my full middle name is there, but the original owner is STILL there. So they have fixed my name twice, but did nothing with the original owners name there. In case anyone is still wondering if the affiliate contract loophole has been fixed, it is. It’s showing as resale on my account per a telesales rep I spoke to. I figured it was, but was curious. I got the contract because the maintenance fees were $616 for 175,000 points.


----------



## Rolltydr

Richelle said:


> So an update. First, they removed the J. If you didn’t see my earlier post, my middle initial is not J. The original owners name was still showing there. I checked today and now my full middle name is there, but the original owner is STILL there. So they have fixed my name twice, but did nothing with the original owners name there. In case anyone is still wondering if the affiliate contract loophole has been fixed, it is. It’s showing as resale on my account per a telesales rep I spoke to. I figured it was, but was curious. I got the contract because the maintenance fees were $616 for 175,000 points.


Baby steps?


----------



## asreiter

Wyndham received my paperwork Dec 2nd, points and contract are in my account today.....12 weeks 2 days, not horrible


----------



## Rolltydr

Congratulations! Maybe they have some of the backlog cleared now.


Harry


----------



## Richelle

So, turns out, they added one of the original owners to MY account. They have a ticket in to get her removed.


----------



## MattD

Richelle said:


> So, turns out, they added one of the original owners to MY account. They have a ticket in to get her removed.


I have two contracts with previous owners on it. Who did the ticket for you?


----------



## Rolltydr

Richelle said:


> So, turns out, they added one of the original owners to MY account. They have a ticket in to get her removed.


How hard can it be to get this right? Sheesh!


----------



## Richelle

MattD said:


> I have two contracts with previous owners on it. Who did the ticket for you?



The owner care rep I spoke too called their help desk to place a ticket.


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> How hard can it be to get this right? Sheesh!



You’re not kidding. They must have a ton of newbies or something. This makes no sense.


----------



## Braindead

MattD said:


> I have two contracts with previous owners on it. Who did the ticket for you?


You might of just answered the question on why Wyndham is blocking your transfers. If you haven’t notified Wyndham on previous owners still on your account, that might be what flagged your account. Wyndham thinks your trying to get resell contracts to count towards VIP tiers


----------



## dgalati

Just had a deed transfer out. Wyndham recieved Dec 16th. Transfered March 13th. About 12 weeks .


----------



## Braindead

Had one transfer in this week that took 14 weeks


----------



## Sandi Bo

Rolltydr said:


> How hard can it be to get this right? Sheesh!


This is my theory, from my crazy issue with not getting names correctly on our account. Our issue has been going on for several years and multiple IT tickets. Originally it was a sibling who never uses the account so I basically let it slide. Now I'm missing 2 more owners and it's a bigger issue for me (I have to call for manual overrides when the missing owners use the account). Thankfully, I have a ticket number they can refer to and that made the most recent time a half hour call instead of a two hour call. 

I think that names on the deeds are first entered into a title records system.  That system must interface to what we call voyager and they must not be able to manually update it.  And it must not work all that great - maybe special characters cause issues, definitely issue with middle names (being ignored so they think first name /  last names are duplicates). I used to think, why don't you just add them if you can confirm the names on the deeds are correct (which they have done). But now I've decided it's the feed into voyager that is likely broken.  That said, I don't understand why they haven't been able to fix that.

Every so often I get emails addressed to old owners (it's been a while, but just saying somehow they were still lurking in some database somewhere - they aren't on my account when I look online at myclubwyndham.com).  At first glance you think it's a data input issue but I suspect it's more complicated (still not excusable) in an interface or two.


----------



## Rolltydr

Sandi Bo said:


> This is my theory, from my crazy issue with not getting names correctly on our account. Our issue has been going on for several years and multiple IT tickets. Originally it was a sibling who never uses the account so I basically let it slide. Now I'm missing 2 more owners and it's a bigger issue for me (I have to call for manual overrides when the missing owners use the account). Thankfully, I have a ticket number they can refer to and that made the most recent time a half hour call instead of a two hour call.
> 
> I think that names on the deeds are first entered into a title records system.  That system must interface to what we call voyager and they must not be able to manually update it.  And it must not work all that great - maybe special characters cause issues, definitely issue with middle names (being ignored so they think first name /  last names are duplicates). I used to think, why don't you just add them if you can confirm the names on the deeds are correct (which they have done). But now I've decided it's the feed into voyager that is likely broken.  That said, I don't understand why they haven't been able to fix that.
> 
> Every so often I get emails addressed to old owners (it's been a while, but just saying somehow they were still lurking in some database somewhere - they aren't on my account when I look online at myclubwyndham.com).  At first glance you think it's a data input issue but I suspect it's more complicated (still not excusable) in an interface or two.


I agree with your conclusion. We have a completely different issue right now that I think supports that theory. Just briefly because I don’t want to hijack the thread; we checked out of Margaritaville Nashville Thursday morning after spending one night of a 4 night reservation because the event we were attending was cancelled due to the coronavirus. The desk clerk told us to call Owner Care to see if they would refund some points. Owner Care  said they could not even see the reservation because we had checked in but we had not reached our checkout date yet. They told us to call back on Monday. I worked in IT for 35 years and that makes absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## Richelle

Sandi Bo said:


> This is my theory, from my crazy issue with not getting names correctly on our account. Our issue has been going on for several years and multiple IT tickets. Originally it was a sibling who never uses the account so I basically let it slide. Now I'm missing 2 more owners and it's a bigger issue for me (I have to call for manual overrides when the missing owners use the account). Thankfully, I have a ticket number they can refer to and that made the most recent time a half hour call instead of a two hour call.
> 
> I think that names on the deeds are first entered into a title records system. That system must interface to what we call voyager and they must not be able to manually update it. And it must not work all that great - maybe special characters cause issues, definitely issue with middle names (being ignored so they think first name / last names are duplicates). I used to think, why don't you just add them if you can confirm the names on the deeds are correct (which they have done). But now I've decided it's the feed into voyager that is likely broken. That said, I don't understand why they haven't been able to fix that.
> 
> Every so often I get emails addressed to old owners (it's been a while, but just saying somehow they were still lurking in some database somewhere - they aren't on my account when I look online at myclubwyndham.com). At first glance you think it's a data input issue but I suspect it's more complicated (still not excusable) in an interface or two.



It’s annoying to have someone on your account who shouldn’t be, especially a stranger. I’m sure that former owner wants nothing to do with my account, but she should have never been added to my account to begin with. You are probably right on how it happened, by why cannot they delete the owner from my member number? I have an email into one of the Owner Care managers I’ve dealt with in the past, and he said he will look into it personally. Still no change.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Richelle said:


> It’s annoying to have someone on your account who shouldn’t be, especially a stranger. I’m sure that former owner wants nothing to do with my account, but she should have never been added to my account to begin with. You are probably right on how it happened, by why cannot they delete the owner from my member number? I have an email into one of the Owner Care managers I’ve dealt with in the past, and he said he will look into it personally. Still no change.


It's nuts. I sat with someone from owner care for over an hour at the owners meeting in November. I thought taking care of it in person would do the trick. The good thing that came from that is while we were sitting there she opened a ticket, so I actually have a ticket number to reference when I call. It sucks to try to explain to my brother-in-law why he isn't listed as an owner. I think he believes me now, but definitely a few 'how hard can this be' have been spoken.


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> It’s annoying to have someone on your account who shouldn’t be, especially a stranger. I’m sure that former owner wants nothing to do with my account, but she should have never been added to my account to begin with. You are probably right on how it happened, by why cannot they delete the owner from my member number? I have an email into one of the Owner Care managers I’ve dealt with in the past, and he said he will look into it personally. Still no change.


Try to set up online account using old owners name with the contract number. You may be surprised that access to account may be there for the other names on the account.


----------



## bendadin

So is anything making it through with the quarantine?

I was told that they were working at home but paperwork was not allowed to leave the building. I also asked if the mail was piling up like letters to Santa and I was told that someone was getting the mail.


----------



## dgalati

bendadin said:


> So is anything making it through with the quarantine?
> 
> I was told that they were working at home but paperwork was not allowed to leave the building. I also asked if the mail was piling up like letters to Santa and I was told that someone was getting the mail.


I had last deed transfer out 2 weeks ago. It was 11 weeks from time Wyndham recieved. I have a Worldmark coming in thats within weeks of transferring I was told yesterday.


----------



## shorts

We added our son to a deed and it just completed and showed up on our account yesterday. It took about 11 weeks from the time the title office received it.


----------



## littlestar

I had a deed close about two weeks ago.


----------



## Herbaltees

My newest acquisition was just added to my account.  It was exactly 10 weeks from the date Wyndham received the transfer documents.


----------



## bendadin

I just had a deed arrive (that really was mine this time) in about 9 weeks. I was rather hoping for 15 weeks as I can't seem to use the points that I have, no less get a whole bunch more.

I'm missing an owner on the contract page. But then again, my contract page is an ABSOLUTE mess.


----------



## Richelle

Sandi Bo said:


> It's nuts. I sat with someone from owner care for over an hour at the owners meeting in November. I thought taking care of it in person would do the trick. The good thing that came from that is while we were sitting there she opened a ticket, so I actually have a ticket number to reference when I call. It sucks to try to explain to my brother-in-law why he isn't listed as an owner. I think he believes me now, but definitely a few 'how hard can this be' have been spoken.


Their name is STILL on my account.  Title says it's an Owner Care issue because, on their side, she is not listed as an owner.  Owner care says it's title.  Here we go again.....This might require another email to Annie.


----------



## bendadin

Richelle said:


> Their name is STILL on my account.  Title says it's an Owner Care issue because, on their side, she is not listed as an owner.  Owner care says it's title.  Here we go again.....This might require another email to Annie.



There is another system that they can see what we see. Owner Care CAN see my phantom owner when they access that system. On another note, they put my phantom on three contracts so they are blaming IT.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Richelle said:


> Their name is STILL on my account.  Title says it's an Owner Care issue because, on their side, she is not listed as an owner.  Owner care says it's title.  Here we go again.....This might require another email to Annie.


And I'm still missing an owner (but 2 of the 3 missing are now on, so progress (although it makes no sense)). I did get a follow up call yesterday, from ANOTHER new person watching my ticket. I think this is the 4th person that it's been assigned to (in owner care), which is very typical of other tickets I have - they outlast the employees (but I'm thankful someone is reassigned to follow up). 

 Sooner or later we'll get there.


----------



## Richelle

Sandi Bo said:


> And I'm still missing an owner (but 2 of the 3 missing are now on, so progress (although it makes no sense)). I did get a follow up call yesterday, from ANOTHER new person watching my ticket. I think this is the 4th person that it's been assigned to (in owner care), which is very typical of other tickets I have - they outlast the employees (but I'm thankful someone is reassigned to follow up).
> 
> Sooner or later we'll get there.



I did email one of the senior managers from Owner care again.  I had emailed him a couple of times over the past couple of months with no response.  This time I Cc'ed Annie Roberts and finally got a reply.  He apologized for the delayed response and everything I had to go through to get it resolved.  He said he would look at it again to find out what was going on.  We shall see.

I wish I knew what went into the whole transfer process.  Then maybe I would understand why some of these issues happen.  I know the basics, but none of the details. It has to be more than just human error.  There has to be something in the process that causes some of these issues.


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> I did email one of the senior managers from Owner care again.  I had emailed him a couple of times over the past couple of months with no response.  This time I Cc'ed Annie Roberts and finally got a reply.  He apologized for the delayed response and everything I had to go through to get it resolved.  He said he would look at it again to find out what was going on.  We shall see.
> 
> I wish I knew what went into the whole transfer process.  Then maybe I would understand why some of these issues happen.  I know the basics, but none of the details. It has to be more than just human error.  There has to be something in the process that causes some of these issues.


If Wyndham is the buyer third party it only takes 4-5 weeks total transfer time. From signing of purchase agreement to Wyndham transfering internally. I'm pretty sure  also when Wyndham is the buyer no phantom names are on their account . Just saying!


----------



## Rolltydr

Richelle said:


> I did email one of the senior managers from Owner care again.  I had emailed him a couple of times over the past couple of months with no response.  This time I Cc'ed Annie Roberts and finally got a reply.  He apologized for the delayed response and everything I had to go through to get it resolved.  He said he would look at it again to find out what was going on.  We shall see.
> 
> I wish I knew what went into the whole transfer process.  Then maybe I would understand why some of these issues happen.  I know the basics, but none of the details. It has to be more than just human error.  There has to be something in the process that causes some of these issues.


I found a problem related to a recent transfer just last week. The transfer was completed in February. Last week, I modified a reservation and put it in my wife’s name. In a few minutes, I received an email from the former owner. He had received the confirmation email and forwarded it to me. I searched the site to see if I could find the problem and I couldn’t find anything. I called owner care and the rep said he could see that the former owner’s email address was assigned to my wife but he couldn’t find any way to change it either. He checked with his supervisor and was told to transfer me to Financial Services. I explained the problem to the person there and she said she couldn’t discuss it with me, she would have to talk to my wife who I explained was on another phone call. She then started asking me questions but also insisted there was nothing wrong or even if there was, she couldn’t change it, Owner Care would have to do that. Finally, my wife became available and I got her on the phone. The person continued to say she couldn’t see anything wrong but couldn’t change it anyway. Finally, all of a sudden, she asked for my wife’s email address and made the update. It was like pulling teeth, but it finally got done.


----------



## Richelle

Rolltydr said:


> I found a problem related to a recent transfer just last week. The transfer was completed in February. Last week, I modified a reservation and put it in my wife’s name. In a few minutes, I received an email from the former owner. He had received the confirmation email and forwarded it to me. I searched the site to see if I could find the problem and I couldn’t find anything. I called owner care and the rep said he could see that the former owner’s email address was assigned to my wife but he couldn’t find any way to change it either. He checked with his supervisor and was told to transfer me to Financial Services. I explained the problem to the person there and she said she couldn’t discuss it with me, she would have to talk to my wife who I explained was on another phone call. She then started asking me questions but also insisted there was nothing wrong or even if there was, she couldn’t change it, Owner Care would have to do that. Finally, my wife became available and I got her on the phone. The person continued to say she couldn’t see anything wrong but couldn’t change it anyway. Finally, all of a sudden, she asked for my wife’s email address and made the update. It was like pulling teeth, but it finally got done.



Wow, that is frustrating. They’ve been making positive strides in a lot of places. Obviously Transfers isn’t one of them.


----------



## Richelle

dgalati said:


> If Wyndham is the buyer third party it only takes 4-5 weeks total transfer time. From signing of purchase agreement to Wyndham transfering internally. I'm pretty sure also when Wyndham is the buyer no phantom names are on their account . Just saying!



Not sure about phantom names. I would not expect they would advertise that anyway so it could have happened. I suspect ovations transfers and transfers where Wyndham bought the contract are handled by a different teams, but I’m not sure. For all we know there are a few ups there to, but it doesn’t get advertised.


----------



## keno999

keno999 said:


> I purchased a resale off Ebay on 22 July.  Everything was submitted to Wyndham on 2 August and ww were notified by the transfer company that Wyndham had completed the transfer on 16 October.  We were out of town but called Wyndham today for the Member # and registered on the Wyndham site.  They said we should have the RCI account set up by mid-week.





keno999 said:


> The RCI account finally showed up this morning.  Had to call Wyndham again last week to get it set up as their response was no one had put in a request to do so.


Our contract transitions have been completed!  Last July we bought a Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk contract and it transferred to us in mid-October with a July-June use year.  After that my MIL didn't want her Jan-Dec use year Grand Desert contract (grandfathered VIP Silver) any longer and wanted to transfer it to us.  We went through LT Transfers and had them start the transfer process in March since there were a couple of reservations we didn't want to jeopardize.  We made sure to let them and Wyndham know that this was legacy transfer to keep the VIP Silver status intact.  I'm pretty sure LT submitted the correct paperwork including the birth certificates and marriage license docs to prove we were qualified relatives.  Well, Wyndham treated it as just a resale transaction, so no VIP status.  We contacted them directly (3 times I think) until we found someone knowledgable enough to help.  We resubmitted the paperwork again and got the VIP status after about 4 weeks.  In the meantime, they transferred all of the Grand Desert points to our account.  A couple of weeks later they took away those points and also adjusted our Waikiki Beach Walk to the Jan-Dec use year.  That resulted in us paying 18 months of maintenance fees for 12 months of points.  We then got to the Owner Care dept. (or as I now refer to them as Owner Don't Care) and got a condescending nonsensical response - pretty infuriating!  We then sent an email to Michel Browns office and got a response and apology from the Executive Case Specialist.  She awarded us the full grand desert points and put them in the 2021 use year.  I think overall we came out ahead on total points plus we were able to transfer the unused RCI points to our new account as well.  We have a lot of points for the next 2 years to use.


----------



## Richelle

The extra name was finally removed from my account. Took about five months for that to be fixed. Not sure why it took so long but it’s fixed.


----------



## dgalati

keno999 said:


> Our contract transitions have been completed!  Last July we bought a Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk contract and it transferred to us in mid-October with a July-June use year.  After that my MIL didn't want her Jan-Dec use year Grand Desert contract (grandfathered VIP Silver) any longer and wanted to transfer it to us.  We went through LT Transfers and had them start the transfer process in March since there were a couple of reservations we didn't want to jeopardize.  We made sure to let them and Wyndham know that this was legacy transfer to keep the VIP Silver status intact.  I'm pretty sure LT submitted the correct paperwork including the birth certificates and marriage license docs to prove we were qualified relatives.  Well, Wyndham treated it as just a resale transaction, so no VIP status.  We contacted them directly (3 times I think) until we found someone knowledgable enough to help.  We resubmitted the paperwork again and got the VIP status after about 4 weeks.  In the meantime, they transferred all of the Grand Desert points to our account.  A couple of weeks later they took away those points and also adjusted our Waikiki Beach Walk to the Jan-Dec use year.  That resulted in us paying 18 months of maintenance fees for 12 months of points.  We then got to the Owner Care dept. (or as I now refer to them as Owner Don't Care) and got a condescending nonsensical response - pretty infuriating!  We then sent an email to Michel Browns office and got a response and apology from the Executive Case Specialist.  She awarded us the full grand desert points and put them in the 2021 use year.  I think overall we came out ahead on total points plus we were able to transfer the unused RCI points to our new account as well.  We have a lot of points for the next 2 years to use.


 Its to bad for the owners that are not persistent and hold Wyndham accountable for not prorating points on use year alignments. Wyndham would extend the use of points that would of expired on 6/31 to the new use year end date of 12/31 but the 6 months of points that should of been available starting 7/01 would not be there. I guess Wyndham feels the 6 months of extended use on expiring points was fair exchange for not prorating 6 months of points that should have been available 7/01.


----------



## Herbaltees

dgalati said:


> Its to bad for the owners that are not persistent and hold Wyndham accountable for not prorating points on use year alignments. Wyndham would extend the use of points that would of expired on 6/31 to the new use year end date of 12/31 but the 6 months of points that should of been available starting 7/01 would not be there. I guess Wyndham feels the 6 months of extended use on expiring points was fair exchange for not prorating 6 months of points that should have been available 7/01.


How does this work? I purchased a contract in May that has 6,000 points expiring on 6/31 and a June/July use year. I understand that the contract will be aligned with my current calendar use year, but which will be available? Will I be required to pay for points in which I only have usage for 4 months? (assuming the contract fully transfers in August)


----------



## keno999

dgalati said:


> Its to bad for the owners that are not persistent and hold Wyndham accountable for not prorating points on use year alignments. Wyndham would extend the use of points that would of expired on 6/31 to the new use year end date of 12/31 but the 6 months of points that should of been available starting 7/01 would not be there. I guess Wyndham feels the 6 months of extended use on expiring points was fair exchange for not prorating 6 months of points that should have been available 7/01.


I agree.  The guy at Owner Care was a real piece of work - maybe he had just transferred from Sales?   I pretty much knew this was going to happen from previous postings by you and others on the forum, so we were somewhat prepared but it still angered me.  Much thanks to all who impart their knowledge.


----------



## dgalati

keno999 said:


> I agree.  The guy at Owner Care was a real piece of work - maybe he had just transferred from Sales?   I pretty much knew this was going to happen from previous postings by you and others on the forum, so we were somewhat prepared but it still angered me.  Much thanks to all who impart their knowledge.


It still angers me that Wyndham is allowed to treat owners like that and not prorate points. A few ( I believe they are agents of Wyndham)  posted nothing is being lost and feel its alright. IMHO  Owners are getting the shaft on the non proration of points.


----------



## dgalati

keno999 said:


> I agree.  The guy at Owner Care was a real piece of work - maybe he had just transferred from Sales?   I pretty much knew this was going to happen from previous postings by you and others on the forum, so we were somewhat prepared but it still angered me.  Much thanks to all who impart their knowledge.


You are welcome.  We all have taken one for the team at one time or another. There are a few agents of Wyndham that would say otherwise but tune out the noise!


----------



## Sandi Bo

Richelle said:


> The extra name was finally removed from my account. Took about five months for that to be fixed. Not sure why it took so long but it’s fixed.


Cool.  My missing owner is now on our account. This took over 2 years to get fixed but thankfully, everyone is on now that should be. 

My email does default to one that is not mine.  I thought it was fixed, but not yet. That I can deal with although will keep trying to fix it.


----------



## bendadin

A contract came in last night. Recorded 5/18 So less than 8 weeks from recording.


----------



## Richelle

bendadin said:


> A contract came in last night. Recorded 5/15. So less than 8 weeks from recording.



Was any part of that process done with Docusign?  I'm transferring my Margaritaville contract and we did DocuSign.   Was your new contracted deeded or non-deeded?  Margaritaville is non-deeded.


----------



## VAlegacy

3 weeks.  
Received august 1, contract showed up August 22.


----------



## CCdad

VAlegacy said:


> 3 weeks.
> Received august 1, contract showed up August 22.



It’s likely low resale deed transfer volume. 

Or its because there’s not many developer sales happening right now, such that Title & Deeding is finally getting caught up or current. 

I’d expect the resale deed transfer volume to increase as next year’s MF budgets are sent out by the resorts over the next 2-3 months.


----------



## Richelle

CCdad said:


> It’s likely low resale deed transfer volume.



I was told by a closing agent that they just hired a bunch of new people which would explain the mistakes.  I had one that took 2 weeks and 6 days from the time they received the paperwork.  All the points made it there, but the owner's name was still on it.  That was the second time that happened.  I also transferred my Margaritaville out.  A week and 3 days once the DocuSign was done.  As far as I know, that one completed fine.  Things are moving a lot faster now.


----------



## VAlegacy

Richelle said:


> I was told by a closing agent that they just hired a bunch of new people which would explain the mistakes.  I had one that took 2 weeks and 6 days from the time they received the paperwork.  All the points made it there, but the owner's name was still on it.  That was the second time that happened.  I also transferred my Margaritaville out.  A week and 3 days once the DocuSign was done.  As far as I know, that one completed fine.  Things are moving a lot faster now.


They didnt realign my new contract, but everything else appears correct


----------



## Richelle

VAlegacy said:


> They didnt realign my new contract, but everything else appears correct


It took them a few days to realign mine, but they did.


----------



## Eric B

The one I purchased and closed recently realigned a few days after it showed up.


----------



## CCdad

Eric B said:


> The one I purchased and closed recently realigned a few days after it showed up.



Did you lose any prorated points from the realignment? 

More recently, they weren’t giving full prorated points for the first use year (e.g. calendar 2020). There was a big debate on a thread started one of the last two summers IIRC.

For example, if the contract acquired was a Oct 1 - Sept 30 and there were full points available for UY ending Sept 30, 2020, you lost Jan 1 - Sept 30, 2020 points (75% taken from your account). You only received 25% of 2020 calendar use year points.


----------



## bendadin

I have a contract leaving that was submitted not quite 3 weeks ago. So we shall see.


----------



## spackler

I have another Bali Hai on the way, but I have so many points now (due to reservation cancellations) that I would prefer they take their sweet time so I delay making increased MF payments.


----------



## dgalati

CCdad said:


> Did you lose any prorated points from the realignment?
> 
> More recently, they weren’t giving full prorated points for the first use year (e.g. calendar 2020). There was a big debate on a thread started one of the last two summers IIRC.
> 
> For example, if the contract acquired was a Oct 1 - Sept 30 and there were full points available for UY ending Sept 30, 2020, you lost Jan 1 - Sept 30, 2020 points (75% taken from your account). You only received 25% of 2020 calendar use year points.


Non proration of points on a use year alingment is clearly a theft of points IMHO


----------



## paxsarah

dgalati said:


> Non proration of points on a use year alingment is clearly a theft of points IMHO


Or a theft of maintenance fees, depending on how you look at it. Rather than issuing prorated points during that window, they could just as easily suspend MF payments during that time.


----------



## dgalati

paxsarah said:


> Or a theft of maintenance fees, depending on how you look at it. Rather than issuing prorated points during that window, they could just as easily suspend MF payments during that time.


I agree either way the owner takes it on the chin. Paying maintenace fees for up to 9 months without any current use year points.


----------



## bendadin

Okay so I had a deed recorded on the 29th of July and it hit today. Sadly it pulled out my PICs. I have disposed of three resales and each time it pulled out my PICs.


----------



## liquidmas

Signed CWA purchase contract March 5th. Notified April 7 that it was given to a transfer agent. Agent notified me it was sent to resort. I inquired August 25th and was notified Wyndham would process by September 8th. Will update when I see contract in my account.


----------



## Richelle

I have a few contracts going and one coming in.  Has anyone recently had a transfer completed that can give us an updated timeframe?


----------



## CCdad

They’re back to taking 10-12 weeks. It was much faster in the summer, maybe because of the lower volumes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruiser_VA

I purchased one on 9/1/20 and the contract showed up on my Wyndham account on 1/29/21.


----------



## VAlegacy

Documents received Dec 28, transferred yesterday.
About 6 week transfer time


----------



## Herk

Richelle said:


> I have a few contracts going and one coming in.  Has anyone recently had a transfer completed that can give us an updated timeframe?



Went under contract mid Dec / Received deed from LT transfers at end of Jan ... 

although was told expect 8-12 weeks, the points and contract showed up on my dashboard 5 weeks later.

from signing initial contract to points showing up took just under 12 weeks total.

painless process through LT Transfers


----------



## dgalati

Herk said:


> Went under contract mid Dec / Received deed from LT transfers at end of Jan ...
> 
> although was told expect 8-12 weeks, the points and contract showed up on my dashboard 5 weeks later.
> 
> from signing initial contract to points showing up took just under 12 weeks total.
> 
> painless process through LT Transfers


I talked to title services yesterday on one I have transfering in. Current tranfer time at 6 weeks or less. I had another one transfer in a few weeks ago in less then 5 weeks time after Wyndham received all paper work.


----------



## Eric B

Two Bali Hai EOYO UDIs via LT Transfers

Contract date 12/31/2020
Deed Registered 2/11/2021
Transferred into account 3/18/2021 - 5 week Wyndham transfer time


----------



## Richelle

dgalati said:


> I talked to title services yesterday on one I have transfering in. Current tranfer time at 6 weeks or less. I had another one transfer in a few weeks ago in less then 5 weeks time after Wyndham received all paper work.


Increasing your Wyndham portfolio?   I thought you liked renting?


----------



## dgalati

Richelle said:


> Increasing your Wyndham portfolio?   I thought you liked renting?


Only when it's cheaper then owning. I like the ability to see what's available and the points needed to book. During covid-19 this year @cbyrne1174  pointed out discounts have been available for non VIP owners very often over the last year. Still believe Worldmark is a better value compared to Wyndham. The bonus time is a great way to travel for less especially if you are out of HK credits.


----------



## Herbaltees

I bought a contract in May on Ebay, and lo and behold it just showed up in my account. 10 weeks to the day of purchase. Not bad, infact my fastest transfer EVER!


----------



## MikeandLisaR

Bought one on eBay at the end of April. Still waiting. That's 14 weeks so far.


----------



## VAlegacy

MikeandLisaR said:


> Bought one on eBay at the end of April. Still waiting. That's 14 weeks so far.


The metric is when your docs were transmitted to Wyndham from the closing company.  Thats when the clock should start.


----------



## MikeandLisaR

Sent from "The Timeshare group LLC" 

We received your signed contract and payment on 4/30/2021. On 5/6/2021 we sent the prepped deed to the Abstractor for recording via UPS and received it back from the County on 6/15/2021. The same day, June 15th, 2021 we sent the RESORT NOTIFICATION: Newly recorded deed, your IDs and $299 transfer fee to Wyndham Title and Deeding and are simply waiting for Wyndham Title and Deeding to update their records and complete the transfer of ownership, they average 60-90 days to do this.


So I guess I'm at about 8 weeks from Wyndham. Fingers crossed maybe two more weeks.


----------



## snickers104

I bought one on July 20th...haven't heard a word yet....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## meetseti

Points just appeared in my account today for a contract I signed on April 6. More details of the timeline are in this thread.


----------



## MikeandLisaR

Points in my account last weekend. That's a couple days shy of ten weeks.


----------



## bendadin

I had a resale transfer processed last night. It took 7 weeks from deed submission. 

On an "Are You Kidding Me?" note, my PICs fell out again. FOUR TIMES now.


----------



## Murphyca

snickers104 said:


> I bought one on July 20th...haven't heard a word yet....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Purchased around same time. Looked at county it would be recorded in and saw where deed had been recorded. I emailed Transfer company to let them know I saw where it had been recorded and I was later emailed a copy of the recorded deed but wouldn't have known if I hadn't looked it up on my own. So far I am 15 weeks out before deed is recorded and looking at another couple of weeks before transfer is complete and this is just 1 of the 4 I'm waiting on.


----------



## geerlijd

I called Title Transfer department this week on a resale purchase submitted to Wyndham on 9/2/21.

They reported they are running 6-8 weeks or from receiving the deed and transfer docs.


----------



## noreenkate

Received DocuSign today for tiny CWA contract
eBay auction 10/11 
DocuSign       11/11

So it’s the first contract- no other Wyndham accounts -
the 12 week mark starts tomorrow?


----------



## Murphyca

noreenkate said:


> Received DocuSign today for tiny CWA contract
> eBay auction 10/11
> DocuSign       11/11
> 
> So it’s the first contract- no other Wyndham accounts -
> the 12 week mark starts tomorrow?


My DocuSign A&A was signed 11/16. Still waiting. Was told it could be 6-8 weeks after DocuSign A&A signed but shouldn't take that long.


----------



## keno999

I picked up another contract (Ocean Blvd) in August:

eBay auction ended - 8/6
Signed purchase agreement - 8/11
Submitted to Wyndham - 10/15 (the seller had to make a couple of attempts with the deed in SC)
Contract added to account - 12/3

now I have points to deal with by the end of the month.


----------



## noreenkate

Palm Aire EOYE

eBay auction ended- 9/27 
signed purchase agreement 9/28
submitted to Wyndham 11/12

Grand Desert

ebay auction ended-10/6
signed purchase agreement 10/7
submitted to Wyndham 11/12


12/14 both contracts and points for 2021 loaded and deposited to RCI 


tiny CWA contract
eBay auction 10/11
DocuSignto Wyndham     11/11
- still listed as prior owner


----------



## paxsarah

Well, a Grand Desert deed I'd been waiting on is finally (kind of) in my account. The deed was originally filed in August, had a typo that was immediately corrected, but what I didn't learn until early December was that there had been a second corrected deed filed on 10/22/21. I don't know exactly when Wyndham received it, but the contract is now shown in my account - so about 8 weeks processing time, give or take.

My concern now is that although the contract shows in my account, I haven't received the contract award of points for 2022. I feel like since it's a future year, there should be no question that full points would be awarded, or has this changed? Is there typically a delay? This is a biennial even contract so I'll be pretty perturbed if points didn't transfer.

I don't know if it's related, but my housekeeping for the current and future years is now way off (fortunately in my favor) - even in the odd years, which shouldn't be affected by this new even contract.


----------



## Eric B

I just had a new Wyndham Grand Desert EOYE show up in my account with the 2022 points included.  Timeline was:

Purchased on 9/30/21
Deed recorded 10/13/21
Closing package to Wyndham 10/20/21
Ownership reflected in Wyndham account 12/22/21 (9 weeks Wyndham processing time)

Seller was exp.resale on eBay, closing was their in house (Express Closing Firm, LLC).

This fixed a small issue re: only having one resale HK in the even years due to the low number of resale points I had there.


----------



## keno999

paxsarah said:


> Well, a Grand Desert deed I'd been waiting on is finally (kind of) in my account. The deed was originally filed in August, had a typo that was immediately corrected, but what I didn't learn until early December was that there had been a second corrected deed filed on 10/22/21. I don't know exactly when Wyndham received it, but the contract is now shown in my account - so about 8 weeks processing time, give or take.
> 
> My concern now is that although the contract shows in my account, I haven't received the contract award of points for 2022. I feel like since it's a future year, there should be no question that full points would be awarded, or has this changed? Is there typically a delay? This is a biennial even contract so I'll be pretty perturbed if points didn't transfer.
> 
> I don't know if it's related, but my housekeeping for the current and future years is now way off (fortunately in my favor) - even in the odd years, which shouldn't be affected by this new even contract.


The contract that showed up in my account on 12/3 had full 2021 points as well as 2022 & 2023.  I was able to PDF all of the 2021 points to a future year as well due to the VIP changes earlier this year.


----------



## paxsarah

keno999 said:


> The contract that showed up in my account on 12/3 had full 2021 points as well as 2022 & 2023.  I was able to PDF all of the 2021 points to a future year as well due to the VIP changes earlier this year.


Sigh. I had a thoroughly unhelpful conversation with owner resolution in which they stated that I was going to have to go back to the seller/closing company and find out from the previous owner whether they had used any 2022 points prior to the transfer (which could only have been from borrowing or depositing to RCI). Owner resolution could not or would not tell me whether this was the case. They could not tell me what the next steps would be if the owner tells me they hadn't used any 2022 points. (And honestly, my assumption is that anyone smart enough to eke out some use from their future year points is also smart enough to not use an eBay reseller to unload a fairly appealing contract.) I'm on hold again to give it one more go (and learned in the process that the title department has no idea how the points end of things work - they process the contract transfer and hand it off to owner care).

And then the weird stuff in my benefits summary specifically for 2022 is a "membership award" of additional housekeeping credits that don't match my new contract, along with a "points rental" benefit type awarded (which I don't think is even shown on the current version of the benefits summary - it was there in the first version) in the amount of what my 2022 points would be with this new contract added.


----------



## paxsarah

Welp, the second call was more promising, if it's correct. She stated that they typically add the various benefits in sequence, and that it can take a few days, and the points are added last. This seems to follow the pattern I've seen when each new use year's points are awarded (also coming up soon!), so I'm inclined to trust her. She said to give a few days, so fingers crossed!


----------



## paxsarah

paxsarah said:


> Welp, the second call was more promising, if it's correct. She stated that they typically add the various benefits in sequence, and that it can take a few days, and the points are added last. This seems to follow the pattern I've seen when each new use year's points are awarded (also coming up soon!), so I'm inclined to trust her. She said to give a few days, so fingers crossed!


I realize now that it should have been obvious to me that the first specialist was full of it (or more accurately, her supervisor/higher-ups who told her what to say), because even if the contract had been fully transferred with zero points due to usage by the prior owner, it would show up in my benefits summary as a home resort with 0/154,000 points available - and it does not. None of the other benefit allowances have been incremented by the 154,000 that would come with my new contract. So it does appear that my contract has been partially processed, and probably had the bad luck of being right before the end of the year when a lot of other processing is going on as well (not to mention the whole RCI deposit snafu many people experienced). Now that I'm checking, I was issued the correct new number of reservation transactions - now I wonder if they started processing the contract prior to 1/1 to make sure the system automatically granted the correct number of RTs, and will get back to adding the use year benefits next week once the bulk processing is done. Fingers crossed (or there are more calls to make in the future)!

EDIT: Also in support of my transfer in limbo hypothesis, if I try to book Grand Desert during ARP it gives me a "something unexpected" error. If I try to book Ocean Boulevard where I have ARP, it would let me but it tells me I don't have enough points. And if I try to book a resort where I don't have ARP, it tells me I'm not eligible for those dates. So, it seems like one of those rare instances where "something unexpected" is actually accurate.


----------



## noreenkate

paxsarah said:


> Sigh. I had a thoroughly unhelpful conversation with owner resolution in which they stated that I was going to have to go back to the seller/closing company and find out from the previous owner whether they had used any 2022 points prior to the transfer (which could only have been from borrowing or depositing to RCI). Owner resolution could not or would not tell me whether this was the case. They could not tell me what the next steps would be if the owner tells me they hadn't used any 2022 points. (And honestly, my assumption is that anyone smart enough to eke out some use from their future year points is also smart enough to not use an eBay reseller to unload a fairly appealing contract.) I'm on hold again to give it one more go (and learned in the process that the title department has no idea how the points end of things work - they process the contract transfer and hand it off to owner care).
> 
> And then the weird stuff in my benefits summary specifically for 2022 is a "membership award" of additional housekeeping credits that don't match my new contract, along with a "points rental" benefit type awarded (which I don't think is even shown on the current version of the benefits summary - it was there in the first version) in the amount of what my 2022 points would be with this new contract added.



Where can I find the number for owner resolution-


----------



## paxsarah

noreenkate said:


> Where can I find the number for owner resolution-


There may be a number but each time I had to be transferred.


----------



## noreenkate

paxsarah said:


> There may be a number but each time I had to be transferred.


Thanks


----------



## paxsarah

paxsarah said:


> Welp, the second call was more promising, if it's correct. She stated that they typically add the various benefits in sequence, and that it can take a few days, and the points are added last. This seems to follow the pattern I've seen when each new use year's points are awarded (also coming up soon!), so I'm inclined to trust her. She said to give a few days, so fingers crossed!


I waited a few days and no change. So I called, talked to and got transferred between a variety of reps, and ultimately got an owner care case opened.


----------



## paxsarah

paxsarah said:


> I waited a few days and no change. So I called, talked to and got transferred between a variety of reps, and ultimately got an owner care case opened.


Audit complete, the 2022 points I expected from the new contract were added to my account today. I received two email status updates over the last week as it progressed. I'm amazed it only took a week - I was bracing for much longer!


----------

